# TAM - Tanami Gold



## johnno261 (2 February 2006)

Purchased a parcel of these little fella's today. Purchased on the basis a fellow trader with a good track record tipped me into this. I intend to do some research this evening and if all appears good, may pick up another 100k tomorrow. 
Can anybody in the know regarding the above, briefly spill off a little about this company? Cheers


----------



## johnno261 (2 February 2006)

mmmmmmm interesting. 70% of its shares are held by the top20 holders. That leaves about 110million shares for the average Joe Blow!!! 500,000ounces p/a with plenty of upside to resource upgrade.Producing in a few months!! Another nibble on the cards tomorrow!!! Liking what I read!!


----------



## surelle (2 February 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm interesting. 70% of its shares are held by the top20 holders. That leaves about 110million shares for the average Joe Blow!!! 500,000ounces p/a with plenty of upside to resource upgrade.Producing in a few months!! Another nibble on the cards tomorrow!!! Liking what I read!!






sorry for my ignorance, but can one safely assume if the top 20 owns a majority like 70% , that they have incredibly good faith in it's future (short or long)


----------



## johnno261 (3 February 2006)

With the top 20 holders owning 70% of this stock, one would agree that the future looks good!!!


----------



## surelle (4 February 2006)

so what did your esearch uncover? anything interesting??


----------



## johnno261 (4 February 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> so what did your esearch uncover? anything interesting??




The above top 20 shareholders have a 70% stake in TAM. That's interesting.
www.tanami.com.au


----------



## stock_man (14 July 2006)

TAM today have put a holt on trading pending the release of an anouncement.

Given that over the last 2 months TAM have fairly well held a firm spot in such a volatile market, and they finally extracted their first gold bar, can anyone shed light on the possible future of this stock?

From my research, the oultlook seems very positive (with a possible purchase in place), but was not expecting a trading holt this morning.


----------



## ALFguy (18 September 2006)

Anyone following this one? 

They've finished construction of the treatment plant and expect to start treating their stockpile of 70k tonnes of ore by end of Sept.

Looks like it might be on the way up - watching closely.


----------



## Sean K (18 September 2006)

Hi Alf, I've been watching, but doesn't look to be on the way up to me. Still decidedly downward I think. Good day today, but the charts not really pretty.


----------



## ALFguy (18 September 2006)

Could have sworn there wasn't a thread on this! Time for glasses.

Thanks for the chart Kennas, doesn't look that great after all, but def worth watching how it performs over the next few days. Cannot see why it should drop any further with everything I've read on them.


----------



## nomore4s (14 February 2007)

Hi Kennas,

Are you still watching this stock? 
It's got my interest at the moment as they seem to have finally got the treatment plant at  Coyote online, and they apparantly have a good stockpile of ore to process but am searching/waiting for more info, any thoughts anyone?


----------



## drillinto (25 February 2007)

When will full mining recommence at Tanami Gold ?


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2007)

nomore4s said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas,
> 
> Are you still watching this stock?



Yep. It's gone down even further. Still doesn't look to have turned, or about to turn, to me.


----------



## nomore4s (26 February 2007)

Yeah when I posted I thought it may have started to brake out of the downward trend & start moving sideways but I checked the chart again the other day and still looks like its struggling (my T/A isn't very strong).
The Coyote treatment plant isn't fully operational yet, if they can sort out the problems it may be worth looking at in a few months - maybe (they've had a lot of problems).


----------



## drillinto (6 March 2007)

Coyote Gold Project Update
Announced today by ASX at 12:11:07

It is getting better and better...


----------



## drillinto (6 March 2007)

Read here the latest news:

http://www.tanami.com.au/Announcements/ASXAnnouncements.aspx


----------



## drillinto (6 March 2007)

drillinto said:
			
		

> Read here the latest news:
> 
> 1. http://www.tanami.com.au/Announcements/ASXAnnouncements.aspx




2. http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=TAM


----------



## drillinto (7 March 2007)

drillinto said:
			
		

> When will full mining recommence at Tanami Gold ?




"The Company will continue the treatment of stockpiles until higher grade open pit ore is available following the planned recommencement of mining within the next four to six weeks[about mid-April 2007]"

Source: ASX announcement, 6 March 2007


----------



## drillinto (12 March 2007)

Recent stock performance

Stock Price (3/9/07): 0.11 AUD

1 week: 0.0%
4 weeks: -21.4%
13 weeks: -21.4%
52 weeks: -40.5%


----------



## drillinto (12 March 2007)

TAM's Extra Kick is DYL

Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) is a prominent uranium explorer

TAM holds about 24 million shares (3.3%) of DYL

TAM is one of the 10 largest DYL's shareholders


Source: Deep Yellow Ltd - Annual Report 2006


----------



## drillinto (13 March 2007)

Australia drops in the gold rankings
Robin Bromby 
The Australian / March 12, 2007 

GOLD mine failures have helped knock Australia back into third place as a yellow metal producer. And China's production surge is threatening to take us down another peg.
The closure of the new Bendigo Mining operation, BMA Gold going into administration after its Twin Hills mine was mothballed, design problems at Tanami Gold's operation[TAM] in the Northern Territory and the delays at Range River Gold's Indee project in Western Australia have all contributed to Australia's 2006 shocker, with production at its lowest since 1993. 
The latest quarterly report from industry analyst Surbiton Associates shows that the US overtook us in 2006 to be in second place on the rankings, after South Africa. 

Australia produced 249 tonnes in 2006. 
...


----------



## drillinto (14 March 2007)

[ NOTE: 1. The article below is a good summary of TAM's troubles during the last six months. 
2. Denis Waddell, Executive Chairman, said it very clearly: “What it really came down to was the design, construction and engineering,” and “Targets were set and simply not achieved.”
3. A recent ASX announcement has indicated that the troubles are being fixed and that mining is expected to recommence by mid-April 2007. ]

                                            ¤ ¤ ¤

Tanami Gets Stuck In The Desert

By Our Man In Oz / December 12, 2006 / www.minesite.com

If you think the resources boom is all good news then you haven’t spoken to Denis Waddell lately. He’s a boom victim, and so is the company he runs, the small Australian goldminer, Tanami Gold.
Over the past six months, the very time Denis should have been cracking the bubbly after 12 years exploring the wilderness that is the Tanami Desert of central Australia, he has been frantically trying to complete the construction of the Coyote gold project, and then get it to perform as promised. On both counts, timely completion and successful operation, he has struck out, forced at one stage to consider a merger with the rival Monarch Gold, and now working with a rectification engineer to make good the Coyote plant. “It’s been an awful experience,” Waddell told Minesite in his home town of Perth. “It’s just so disappointing for the company, its staff and shareholders. Everything that has gone wrong can be fixed, but none of it should have happened in the first place.” 

Waddell’s lament goes to the heart of the problems being created by the skills and equipment shortage in boom-happy Australia. Some skills, especially mining engineers and geophysical professionals are unavailable at any price. Some equipment is on 12 months,  and more, back order. Even rubber tyres for mining equipment is being rationed by the only two major makers of the biggest tyres, Michelin and Bridgestone. “If you’re a small company, like us, you just get blown away by the big miners who can simply toss money at whatever and whoever they want,” Waddell said. “We end up with the B or C team.”

Being pushed to the back of the queue has cut deep at Tanami. It has been forced to top up its cash balance with calls on the capital market, including an ambitious A19 cents a share call on contributing shares at the end of October when the fully paid shares were trading at around A17 cents, and which have since dropped to around A14 cents. Needless to say very few shareholders paid the call with Tanami announcing yesterday that it had suffered a 95 per cent shortfall with payment received for 3.99 million shares to raise A$759,930.09 and with 81.1 million shares heading for forfeiture sale.

It should have been so much better for Tanami. In theory, Coyote should today be producing at an annualised 70,000 ounces a year. Instead it is producing at a trickle. In a sense, that’s all most investors need to know. But, for the technically minded Waddell has a detailed explanation, but it comes with a warning: it is technical. Essentially, and before we go deep technical, a gravity recovery circuit has failed to remove as much gold as planned, the surplus gold has gone to a vat leach circuit causing longer leach time which has delayed gold recoveries. “What it really came down to was the design, construction and engineering,” Waddell said. “Targets were set and simply not achieved.”

“We started mining in May with aim being to have ore on the stockpile in late June, early July when the front-end of the processing plant should have been completed. Originally, it was the whole plant to be completed by then, but we settled on the front end.” All up, the construction delay is around five months, though as Waddell said: “even now, we’re not really complete.” Perhaps more important than the slow build are the design problems. “The metallurgy is very good in the orebody, and we were advised that we would only have to grind to 15 microns to get mid to high 90 per cent recovery of gold. With that advice we opted for a smaller mill with less grinding, and also to reduce capital expenditure, to have a smaller carbon-in-leach  plant, and include a vat leach circuit which, on paper, would be a lot cheaper.

“In reality the design had deficiencies. The process means it is important to remove the fines before they go into the vats otherwise they block up, and we were assumed that classification cyclone units would separate the fines from the coarse fraction … and gold recovery would be very simple. Well, that could not have been further from the truth.” Does that mean, Minesite asks, that it goes back the original plant design? “Yep, and as a result of the fines going into the vats they’re not percolating which means we have to undertake modifications to the plant to overcome that.” Is it an insurance job? “No, it’s not.” Is it fixable? “Yes, it’s definitely fixable.” How long? “We’ve got Como Engineering (a plant specialist) working on two scenarios and costings. Basically, I think what we want to do is remove the vats. The original engineers say they can fix it, but it’s just adding to the problem.” When will you decide? “We’re just costing the alternatives.”

Complicating Waddell’s job is that the current run of mine ore comes from a heavily oxidised cap which sits atop the deeper, higher-grade, ore. “Once we get to 80 or 90 metres we hit the rich ore and that’s really what this project’s all about. The open pit is really just a box cut. We only need throughput of 130,000 to 150,000 tonnes of ore a year. We need to decide what’s the best configuration to handle the different stages of the mine.” If all goes well, fingers crossed, Waddell is confident that the current problems can be fixed in “three-to-four months”.

While working through his process plant and slow construction problems Waddell has also spent time looking at a possible merger between Tanami and Monarch Gold, a business being developed under the guidance of former Consolidated Minerals boss, Michael Kiernan. “We looked closely,” Waddell said. “The aim was to strengthen the balance sheet and combine technical expertise. We reviewed each other’s projects, with a lot of goodwill, and we decided that it was best to remain separate.” Minesite chimes in: Does that mean you’re confident of shareholder support to remain independent? “Yes, we’ve got a lot of upport from our major shareholders, and on balance, we went through the alternatives and we think both companies are better focussing on what they have on their plates. Monarch’s got a lot, and so have we.”


----------



## nomore4s (15 March 2007)

Current chart for TAM. (This is the first chart I've posted)

This is more of a educational process for me, if maybe Kennas (if you're still watching this stock) or someone else with good T/A could give me some feedback it would be greatly appreciated.

Looks to have started to move sideways with heavy resistance @ 13c and some support @ 11c (may need to test this support a bit more), it would need to keep above 11c for awhile longer (or break upwards) to confirm the breakout from the downward trend. Could also be an upward sloping triangle forming? - need more confirmation over next few days.

Please let me know if I've made any mistakes or missed anything,

Thanks

PS - I don't hold.


----------



## mildew79 (15 March 2007)

Indicators are a little weak for a strong entry, especially considering the uncertainty in market direction amongst traders and investors at the moment. 

I see the triangle formation as marked in green. there is also a profitable trend channel marked in red.

It is important to also chart the market, sector, and underlying commodity price if using tech analysis as your primary trading method. If all of these are indicating buys profit success is considerably more favourable.

I am currently watching TAM and believe when they eventually get their act together considerable advancements in their SP will follow. I shall need considerable volume confirmation at a trend breakout to justify my entry on this one as things look sad ATM.


----------



## DionM (15 March 2007)

I have been watching it as well.  You are right, very heavy resistance to go above 13c.  It has yet to make a convincing step upwards though.

I have been holding some for a while, and will continue to hold.


----------



## drillinto (15 March 2007)

I beg to differ with Nomore4s & DionM.

I would place the resistance line a little higher, at 14c.


----------



## nomore4s (16 March 2007)

Thanks for the feed back regarding the chart.


----------



## Sean K (16 March 2007)

drillinto said:
			
		

> I beg to differ with Nomore4s & DionM.
> 
> I would place the resistance line a little higher, at 14c.



I think you're both right. Resistance at 13 and 14 but hard to say which will be the hardest to take IMO. Might just depend on what the general market is doing at the time combined with a good ann.

Interesting to note the MACD has been rising for some time and looks set to break the zero line, which is a pretty bullish sign after such a long term down trend. Poor long suffering TAM holders! (not me yet)

Breaking 13 will be very positive, but down trend might not be broken until it positively cracks 14 IMO. Might have found a bottom at 10, but too early to tell.


----------



## mildew79 (16 March 2007)

Agreed. 0.13 break is positive, 0.14 break would make me alot more comfortable of a trend break. Again if I never recieved volume confirmation at this time I would be sceptical in the short term (small increase in SP at best). i.e. without volume confirmation I would take profit targets or exit the trade, if volume confirmation was present I'd hold.


----------



## drillinto (16 March 2007)

Stock Performance

Stock Price (3.16.07): 0.11AUD

1 week: -8.4%
4 weeks: -12.0%
13 weeks: -15.4%
52 weeks: -42.1%


----------



## drillinto (17 March 2007)

Stock Price (03.16.2007): 11 cps

Major Upside Objective: 13-14 cps


----------



## Sean K (17 March 2007)

drillinto said:
			
		

> Stock Price (03.16.2007): 11 cps
> 
> Major Upside Objective: 13-14 cps



 Not really much upside there?? But, perhaps a 10% gain is good for a short term steal? Looks like 10 was the bottom, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## drillinto (17 March 2007)

1. Gold (bullion) major upside objectives:
a) 949 AUD/oz (+12% from current price of 845 AUD/oz); b) 1100 AUD/oz (+30%)

2. TAM's first major upside objective: 13-14 cps (+18% to +27% from current price of 11 cps. It is not bad for starters)

3. Bottom line: TAM* is readying itself to achieve a good performance in 2007 and 2008

[*The Coyote Gold Project Update (ASX / 6 March) is a must read. It was posted here, several days ago]


----------



## Dr Doom (17 March 2007)

This ones in the BDG 'coulda shoulda maybe' box, except bdg's still got a drawer full of cash. 
Until they come out with an (positive) ann it's impossible to predict the future sp direction, even with TA, but it looks like they will need more cash to rectify the problems. 
They will have 2 options - capital raising for more cash at less than current sp eg 10c, or merge (maybe 3, insolvency?). Is there such thing as a speculative spec?.


----------



## drillinto (17 March 2007)

Dear Dr. Doom: if you would rate TAM as a speculative buy, I would not be uncomfortable with your diagnosis, for the time being...


----------



## drillinto (18 March 2007)

Of late, the number of buyers has been growing

It is possible that soon TAM will be rewarded by some substantial interest


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2007)

drillinto said:
			
		

> Of late, the number of buyers has been growing
> 
> It is possible that soon TAM will be rewarded by some substantial interest



You're clutching at straws here drill. Volume hasn't changed for some time. Plus, even if it had, increased volume while the stock is falling is an indication that there are more sellers than buyers. On the chart, this is still a sick puppy until it gets back over 14 cents IMO, as stated previously. You might be able to make 10% or so in the short term if you're lucky, but there's still some potential downside here. The MACD is just about the only thing telling me this might have found a bottom.


----------



## nomore4s (18 March 2007)

I'm with Kennas & Dr Doom, this stock will need a very positive ann (imo) to get the sp moving in a positive direction with any commitment. IMHO it has just had too much bad news and will need to show that all its problems are behind it before buyers will touch this stock in any sort of numbers again.

The only reason I've got any interest in it is 
a) as more of a educational process regarding T/A.
b) know some people who are involved/work on this site, so I just keep an eye on it as they brought in at just over 20c   (only small parcels thankfully -they don't normally invest in stocks), luckily I didn't.

Good luck to all holders and I really hope that it does turn in the near future.

PS Thanks Kennas for posting your charts, it's the sort of info that helps me with point a)


----------



## drillinto (19 March 2007)

Today's last price: $0.12 (+9.1%)
Volume: 1,227,109 shares
Average Volume (3month): 1,261,210 shares

Note: It is not often that you get such a price rise on bad news


----------



## drillinto (19 March 2007)

For the more interested ==> 2006 Consolidated Interim Financial Report:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=TAM


----------



## drillinto (20 March 2007)

Today's last price: $0.11 (-8.33%)

Sell volume: 2,182,000
Buy volume: 881,491


----------



## doctorj (20 March 2007)

What's the difference between sell volume and buy volume?  A trade is both a buy and a sell...


----------



## drillinto (20 March 2007)

doctorj said:
			
		

> What's the difference between sell volume and buy volume?  A trade is both a buy and a sell...




Buy volume is defined as the volume that occurred at the offer/ask
Sell volume is the volume that occurred at the bid

The difference between the two values(Buy volume minus Sell volume) is referred to the "delta" and can be a good indicator of buying or selling pressure. For example, this morning TAM was under selling pressure and the reason could have been the publication last friday of the 2006 Consolidated Interim Financial Report

Volume can optionally be broken down by "Big vs Small" trade volumes or "Up vs Down Tick" volumes (as opposed to Buy vs Sell volumes). However, "Buy vs Sell volumes" is the most common choice and generaly regarded as the most informative

Any decent Bank/Broker should be able to provide this information on request


----------



## exgeo (21 March 2007)

.........Global.................Mkt.....Production...Debt
........Resources.............Cap......(Koz/yr).....($m)
GLN.....1.0 .(@2.5g/t)....$38m*......56..........6.8
TAM....0.57 (@4.7g/t)....$80m**....70..........0.0

Of the two, GLN seems to have more near-mine exploration potential, but the higher grade of TAM's orebody is an important plus. Both companies are in production now and both have had commissioning problems although TAM's were an order of magnitude greater (basically they had to rebuild a large part of the plant). I notice that both use(d) Bemex as a mining contractor. TAM have terminated Bemex's contract in Dec 06.

*GLN.. 136m shares @ 23.0c
**TAM 695m shares @ 11.5c


----------



## drillinto (23 March 2007)

Tanami Gold (TAM) says it has turned the corner, giving the shareholders reason to believe there could be a happy ending come December


----------



## Joe Blow (23 March 2007)

drillinto said:
			
		

> Tanami Gold (TAM) says it has turned the corner, giving the shareholders reason to believe there could be a happy ending come December




drillinto, you are going to need to be far more specific.

The last announcement by TAM was on March 16th. Can you please provide a specific reference to where the company stated they had "turned the corner" and why shareholders should expect a "happy ending come December".

These references must come directly from a recent company announcement.


----------



## drillinto (23 March 2007)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> drillinto, you are going to need to be far more specific.
> 
> The last announcement by TAM was on March 16th. Can you please provide a specific reference to where the company stated they had "turned the corner" and why shareholders should expect a "happy ending come December".
> 
> These references must come directly from a recent company announcement.




The most important recent announcement by TAM is from March 6th:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...am&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=M

In this announcement TAM states clearly that "Performance of the treatment plant has improved markedly and the Project is currently achieving +90% gold recovery from the treatment of low grade stockpiles"

The summary of the announcement further indicates that "The planned staged development of the Project over the next four to six months will enable the Company to mine parcels of ore from the open pits which will assist in tonnes and grade reconciliation and in achieving a much higher level of confidence in the geological and structural controls on mineralisation. This increased knowledge will be important in finalising the design of the underground plan to ensure optimal access to the high grade underground ore (+12g/t Au) which is the key to the success of the Project"

One final statement by TAM is pertinent indeed: "The Company remains debt free and has no gold hedging in place"

TAM has turned the corner in the Tanami-Arunta province
TAM is on schedule with the plans to recommence mining by mid-April 2007
Bottom line: Better times for TAM are coming... slowly but steady


----------



## drillinto (30 March 2007)

TAM: Trading Summary For This Week

Trades: 178

Volume: 12,083,736 shares
Daily average: 2,416,747 shares
Three month average: 1,384,870 shares

High: 0.1250
Low: 0.1150
Last price: 0.1150

Bottom line: TAM is gathering steam to tackle 0.1300


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2007)

drillinto said:


> TAM: Trading Summary For This Week
> 
> Trades: 178
> 
> ...



Clutching at straws there Drill. Low price .115, last price .115 and it's gathering steam? Hmmmm. 

On the chart it still looks like it might have found a bottom, but your analysis doesn't quite scan. Can you add some more explanation? Cheers.


----------



## dubiousinfo (30 March 2007)

I think this will trade sideways until the next quarterly report. The quarterly is due by the end of April and most will be waiting for confirmation that mining operations will actually meet the forecasts before jumping back in. Recently too many of these small gold miners have failed to get anywhere near the production targets despite repeated assurances from management.

However, if the quarterly is positive and points to production targets being met, there is a good chance of some strong gains.

I am not currently holding, but it remains on my watchlist.


----------



## drillinto (31 March 2007)

[NOTE:This recent announcement by TAM is a must read. You are also urged to read in between the lines...]



> TANAMI GOLD NL
> Level 4, 50 Colin Street, West Perth, Western Australia, 6005  P.O. Box 1892, West Perth, Western Australia, 6872
> Tel: +61 (8) 9212 5999  Fax: +61 (8) 9212 5900  Email: tanamigold@tanami.com.au  Website: www.tanami.com.au.  ABN: 51 000 617 176
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (31 March 2007)

drillinto said:


> [NOTE:This recent announcement by TAM is a must read. You are also urged to read in between the lines...]



I don't read anything between the lines. This is old news. Stop ramping this stock.


----------



## DB008 (31 March 2007)

l remember going for the offical opening of this mine. The shares were 20cents or so at the time (2006). l was going to buy some shares, as l had actually seen the mine site with my own eyes. Everything look on the up and up, then there were problems at the plant and correction time came in May last year. 
Interesting to see what happens now. TAM Gold is a few mines in the Tanamine Desert, border of WA and NT. 
Got to see the attorney general, has his own private plane ofcourse.


----------



## drillinto (1 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I don't read anything between the lines. This is old news. Stop ramping this stock.




Thank you for your enlightening comment, Kennas

I am not at all worried if you can't read in between the lines. You are just one of the 7,593 members of the ASF. That's only 0.01317%

The TAM announcement was published March 6, 2007. I doubt you have read it with a minimum of attention. I disagree with you a hundred per cent: a) It is not old; b) It is still a very pertinent read indeed

I entirely disagree with your tunnel vision definition of ramping. I see it otherwise: Stock ramping is a form of price manipulation, and occurs when some market participants act simultaneously to push up a stock price. Further, stock ramping TAM is possible but it would get nowhere. Why? Because the top 20 shareholders control more than 60% of the Ordinary Fully Paid 20 cent shares. Those large shareholders are all long-term(5+ years) and have shown unwavering loyalty to Management during the very difficult second half of 2006.


----------



## dubiousinfo (1 April 2007)

drillinto

kennas is right. 

The announcement provides no solid evidence that TAM will meet production targets. There are just further assurances from management that they believe the problems are solved. The same management that appointed Bemax as mining contractors and the same management that thought the original mill design was suitable. They made mistakes and now need to prove they have it right. Proof in the form of higher ore processing, increased grades and higher recovery rates.

This proof may come in the third quarterly in April, but it may also not come until the fourth quarterly in July.

Until then people will be wary in the light of the many small gold miners that have failed to achieve a profitable mine such as BMO, BDG etc 

We all read the announcement back when it came out and the information wont get any better just because you keep requoting it.

If you bought higher and are carrying a loss, just be patient. If you are looking for a quick profit, sell this and buy something else.


----------



## drillinto (2 April 2007)

drillinto said:


> TAM's Extra Kick is DYL
> 
> Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL) is a prominent uranium explorer
> 
> ...




Valuation of TAM's Extra Kick:
a) DYL recent close price was 41.5 cps
b) TAM holds about 24 million shares of DYL
c) a x b= A$ 9,960,000 
d) c : 695M TAM shares= 1.4382 cps

Bottom line: TAM's Extra Kick is worth 1.4382 cps!

Sources: 
www.asx.com.au
Deep Yellow Ltd - Annual Report 2006 (electronic edition)
Tanami Gold NL - Annual Report 2006 (hard copy)


----------



## insider (2 April 2007)

Has this company closed down yet?


----------



## Synergy (3 April 2007)

Everyone must have seen your post Drillinto   Up very nicely today on good volume. Tomorrow should be interesting.

Cheers


----------



## drillinto (3 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Clutching at straws there Drill. Low price .115, last price .115 and it's gathering steam? Hmmmm.
> 
> On the chart it still looks like it might have found a bottom, but your analysis doesn't quite scan. Can you add some more explanation? Cheers.




Kennas: It seems that you might have misread my post. You should have known that a steam locomotive, even the smallest ones [http://www.pnc.com.au/~wallison/getram.jpg], can gather steam while being at standstill. I have spoken of "gathering steam" and not of gathering speed as your comments appear to imply...

Thank you.


----------



## nomore4s (3 April 2007)

Good rise on excellent vol, ann was quite positive but there is alot of resistance on the chart as marked and will need a bit of momentum to get it through, getting past 14 & 15c maybe difficult, but it may do it as alot of people may see this as undervalued at current price? 

I'm not sure and don't know if I willing to part with hard earned yet.


----------



## drillinto (5 April 2007)

For information on TAM and other junior mining companies, visit the Australian News Edition of minesite.com 

http://www.minesite.com/aus.html

It is a good website !


----------



## drillinto (6 April 2007)

Mill Teething Pains Over

Tanami Gold returns to mining green light 

Tanami Gold, which operates a gold mine in the Western Australian section of the Tanami Desert now reckons its milling plant problems are behind it and it can now return to full scale production.

Author: Ross Louthean 
Source: www.mineweb.net
Posted:  Tuesday , 03 Apr 2007 

PERTH -  

The amber light was officially turned off for Tanami Gold NL today when the Perth-based company announced it would be resuming mining on its Coyote mine in the Tanami Desert.

Tanami Gold first launched mining on Coyote in May last year - the first gold mine in the West Australian sector of the Tanami -- but called a halt in August when it had serious problems with its gold plant and with mining dilution.

There was serious angst between the company and mine plant operator Bemex Corporation at this remote site and Bemex's services were terminated in December. A detailed review using the operations team and several consultants resulted in a conventional CIP section being installed and this, the company said today, was now achieving +90% recovery.

In the meantime there were discussions between Michael Kiernan of Monarch Resources and Tanami Gold's executive chairman Denis Waddell on some form of marriage, but Waddell told Mineweb today that both parties eventually agreed there was no easy fit and the companies should proceed separately.

A factor holding up the resumption of mining was the abnormally heavy wet season in northern Australia, and Waddell said that with the drying out there were now mining equipment moving up through the Northern Territory sector of the Tanami Desert, some of it coming from Alice Springs.

Some of the fleet is expected in a few weeks and then open pit mining would resume in full. When mining ceased the zones with significant dilution had been removed and the main open pit sector ore was exposed.

The plant can ramp up to an annualised 350-400,000 tonnes per annum and by year end should be achieving an annualised production of about 50,000 ounces. However, the operation will later this year go into decline mining on Coyote's higher grade zones and, though the throughput may reduce to 120-150,000 tpa the deeper ore grade of +12 g/t should see production lift to between 70-75,000 oz pa.

Waddell said a diamond drill rig will be applied to testing extensions of Coyote, particularly to the east and west, the Muttley Lode at Coyote, the nearby Buggsy and Gonzales lodes and other discoveries in the area. Near-term targets for open cut mining include the company's Sandpiper and Kookaburra deposits.

Tanami has proven to be the "stayer" in the WA Tanami, having originally explored with a partner whom it bought out and then acquiring the Coyote deposit from AngloGold Ashanti which felt it was a target below its corporate parameters.

The company has an enormous package of properties in the WA and NT Tanami and elsewhere in the Territory, with some prospects perceived as big gold, gold-copper and gold-platinum targets.

The company will be hoping for a smooth restart and a fairly rapid move into higher grade underground ore now it is confident the huge teething pains at the mill are over. The company's share price slipped from around $A1 in mid October last year [This is a mistake; the high for 2006 was $A0.355] and has now elevated off a nadir to having market sales today around the A13.5 cents range (US10.96 ¢).

The Intierra group's Minmet research database today put Tanami Gold's market capitalisation at $A83.45 M ($US67.78 M).


----------



## drillinto (7 April 2007)

TANAMI GOLD NL
Level 4, 50 Colin Street, West Perth, Western Australia, 6005  P.O. Box 1892, West Perth, Western Australia, 6872
Tel: +61 (8) 9212 5999  Fax: +61 (8) 9212 5900  Email: tanamigold@tanami.com.au  Website: www.tanami.com.au.  ABN: 51 000 617 176

3 April 2007

The Manager
Company Announcement Office
ASX Limited
Exchange Centre, Level 4, 20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000

Dear Sir

COYOTE GOLD PROJECT – RECOMMENCEMENT OF MINING

The Directors are pleased to provide the following update on the Coyote Gold Project.
Following a detailed review of the Project by the Tanami Gold NL operations team and various expert
consultants over recent months, good progress has been made in rectifying problems associated with the
design and construction of the treatment plant and a decision has been made to recommence open pit
mining operations.

• Mining
The open pit mining fleet is currently being mobilised to site with mining to recommence as soon as
possible. Although it was planned to commence mining during March 2007, transportation of the mining
fleet to site has been delayed due to closure of the Tanami road following heavy rains over recent weeks
resulting from cyclone Kara. With the weather now fine, it is expected the fleet should arrive on site
within the next two weeks.

• Treatment Plant
Performance of the treatment plant has improved markedly over the last month since it has been
reconfigured to a conventional carbon-in-pulp circuit and process design modifications have been
implemented.
Based upon the recent recoveries achieved, the plant is expected to maintain +90% gold recovery from
the treatment of open pit ore when mining recommences during April 2007.

• Diamond Drill Program
A diamond core drill rig is planned to commence drilling at Coyote by mid April 2007. As advised in an
update released to ASX Limited on 6 March 2007, the Company plans to drill a number of diamond core
drill holes into the Muttley lode at Coyote to achieve a higher level of confidence in the tonnes and grade
of that lode and to test for extensions of the lode which is open along strike.
In addition, a number of deep drilling exploration targets at Coyote will be drill tested following the
Muttley drill program.

Yours faithfully
Tanami Gold NL
Denis Waddell
Executive Chairman

[This week TAM gained +16.66%]


----------



## HRL (11 April 2007)

TAM might be turning a corner here finally.  Chart looking a bit happier after the big slippery slide from May06.  Lets see if it can hold where it is and maybe push on up again.  Lots of action with new diamond rig, recommencement of open pit mining and reconfigured treatment plant all back on track in the next few weeks.


----------



## Nathan_b (11 April 2007)

Hey Guys,

yes this one sure does look like a goer everything is stacking up nicely for TAM, this is at the top of my list at present.


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2007)

Nathan_b said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> yes this one sure does look like a goer everything is stacking up nicely for TAM, this is at the top of my list at present.



Nathan, I note that you were looking to invest your $5K somewhere and now you say this is at the top of your list?? Why is that? Just want to discuss it.


----------



## HRL (12 April 2007)

I am not in this one yet but watching it closely.  They have had quite a major rebuild/restructure of their operations over the past 12mths but look to be at the end of it now and back to business as usual.  Turning a $6m profit for 05 into a $43m loss for 06 and a long gradual slide for the sp was the result of all the drama.  However, they stayed debt free and were able to continue their exploration programs in NT & WA (NT in particular has shown good mineralisation from the first pass).  The "2006 Consolidated Interim Financial Report" released on 16 March makes good reading for anyone interested in this company.  

$100m mkt cap (695m shares @ 14.5c).  SP looks to be stabilising a little now but lets wait and see.


----------



## Nathan_b (12 April 2007)

Hey Guys,

Yes I put 1000 into this yesterday. I think it has potential because of the recommencement of mining, and its low sp at present.


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2007)

Nathan_b said:


> Hey Guys, yes I put 1000 into this yesterday. I think it has potential because of the recommencement of mining, and its low sp at present.



 It's *market cap* that you should look at Nathan, as opposed to sp. Some stocks have a low sp but millions of shares on issue. This has about 600m shares on issue @ 14.5 cents = $87m. Then compare to resources and market peers perhaps to see how it rates. All the best.


----------



## JimmySwell (12 April 2007)

I've been tracking TAM all week and the very clear resistance point at 15c appears to be unbreachable. 

It's been nudging up to 15c each day but probably won't break through unless some new event occurs, such as a positive announcement or a spike in the gold price or a good discovery in an adjacent holding.

Vol has been ok, so there is some interest in this stock, but not enough for it to catch fire at the moment.

Holding some TAM myself, at least no-one will be able to accuse me of ramping. Of course, I'm hoping to be proven wrong.

Having said that, there is some short-term money to be made for anyone who can buy in at 14c and sell out at 15c. A speculator could have done that several times this week already and made around 7% (minus brokerage) on each trade.


----------



## HRL (13 April 2007)

You're probably right.  I expect most will be waiting to see if the changes made over the past fews months have worked and/or any announcements from the exploration projects come out.  There is a $2m claim from Bemex still to be settled (& counter claim for losses from TAM) but I don't expect that will have much negative overall impact now as the market is aware of it.  My gut feel is that 14-15c is cheap but I too want to see some forward momentum before I hop on the train... wanna make sure we're heading north not south, east or west!  Next couple of months will be interesting IMO.


----------



## DionM (13 April 2007)

I've had TAM for some time and have been watching the activity this week.  I suppose some activity is better than none ....

I think we need some positive news for it to head up solidly.  The Bemex thing should not have a major impact, I would think.  Messy but should fade soon.


----------



## drillinto (14 April 2007)

Monster Truck Madness !

The Kenworth C510 Twin Steer takes punishment and comes back... for more gold-bearing ore at Tanami Gold

http://www.kenworth.com.au/kenworth/kenworth_newsview.asp?id=48


----------



## Robbo1970 (15 April 2007)

Have held this for a while so its nice to see it break away from the downward trend having leveled of at the start of the year. I'm expecting better things in the next few months.


----------



## Sean K (15 April 2007)

Robbo1970 said:


> Have held this for a while so its nice to see it break away from the downward trend having leveled of at the start of the year. I'm expecting better things in the next few months.



 I agree that it looks to have turned on the chart as I have discussed, but why better things in the next few months? The restart of mining? Monster trucks? POG appreciation?


----------



## Robbo1970 (15 April 2007)

Sorry this is late for me. I probably meant to say *hoping* for better things in the next few months! It was the leveling off and recent uptrend that has got me interested. I dont have any further research to back it up and I'm not sure that monster trucks will help them attractive beasts that they are!


----------



## drillinto (18 April 2007)

18 April 2007

The Manager
Company Announcement Office
ASX Limited
Exchange Centre, Level 4, 20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000

Dear Sir

COYOTE GOLD PROJECT – DIAMOND DRILL PROGRAM HAS COMMENCED

As advised in a release to ASX on 3 April 2007, the Company had scheduled to commence drilling at Coyote by mid April 2007. The drill program which commenced yesterday, includes a number of diamond core drill holes into the Muttley lode at Coyote to achieve a higher level of confidence in the tonnes and grade of that lode and to test for extensions of the lode which is open along strike.
In addition, a number of deep drilling exploration targets at Coyote will be drill tested following the Muttley drill program.

Yours faithfully
Tanami Gold NL

Denis Waddell
Executive Chairman


----------



## drillinto (24 April 2007)

24 April 2007

The Manager
Company Announcement Office
ASX Limited
Exchange Centre, Level 4, 20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000

Dear Sir

COYOTE GOLD PROJECT – RECOMMENCEMENT OF MINING

The Directors are pleased to announce that open pit mining has recommenced at the Coyote Gold Project.

As previously announced, a full review of the Project has been undertaken over recent months which has resulted in modifications to the process design and treatment plant being undertaken which has resulted in high recoveries being achieved through the carbon-in-pulp (CIP) plant. In addition, based upon the review, Stage 1 of the Project now includes shallower open pits with an emphasis on developing the decline as soon as possible to access the high grade (+12g/t Au) underground ore.

The recommencement of mining will enable a full reconciliation of grade and tonnes against the ore reserves now that the treatment plant has been modified to a conventional CIP configuration and the vat leach circuit has been eliminated from the treatment process.

As the pit deepens, it is expected more continuous higher grade ore blocks will be mined compared to the ore blocks mined to date from the heavily weathered top benches of the open pit.

With the recommencement of mining, the treatment plant performing well and the diamond drill program underway, development of the Coyote Gold Project is now progressing well.

Tanami Gold remains unhedged and debt free.

Yours faithfully

Tanami Gold NL
Denis Waddell
Executive Chairman


----------



## JimmySwell (24 April 2007)

Following today's announcement, the price closed at 16c.
TAM hasn't done that since Dec.
Maybe not yet a break out, but an indicator that things may be heading up.

I had a chart to post but couldn't figure out how to insert it.


----------



## nomore4s (25 April 2007)

JimmySwell said:


> Following today's announcement, the price closed at 16c.
> TAM hasn't done that since Dec.
> Maybe not yet a break out, but an indicator that things may be heading up.
> 
> I had a chart to post but couldn't figure out how to insert it.




Here you go Jimmy

Starting to look okay, it may of already broken out though as the first breakout (circled) may have been the original breakout from the downward trend with vol confirmation. Yesterday it broke through heavy resistance at 15c and now has some resistance at 16c but should have enough momentum to carry it through, could run a bit now.


----------



## drillinto (26 April 2007)

26 April 2007

The Manager
Company Announcement Office
ASX Limited
Exchange Centre, Level 4, 20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000

Dear Sir

COYOTE GOLD PROJECT - VISIBLE GOLD IN MUTTLEY DIAMOND DRILL HOLE

As announced on 18 April 2007 a diamond drill hole program commenced at Coyote on 17 April 2007.
The Directors are pleased to announce that the first infill diamond drill hole at Muttley has intersected the lode as predicted at 245 metres down hole with visible gold encountered in several veins occurring over approximately 3 metres down hole. This intersection is consistent with the anticipated true lode width of approximately 2 metres.
The diamond core has been cut with assay results pending.
The visible gold encountered in the first hole provides further encouragement that the current drill program being undertaken at Muttley will provide a high level of confidence in the tonnes and grade (+20g/t Au) of the Muttley lode.

Yours faithfully

Tanami Gold NL
Denis Waddell
Executive Chairman


----------



## drillinto (26 April 2007)

TAM drilling has intersected the 200-day moving average, this morning

The last time that happened was during August/September 2005, at the start of another major move up


----------



## drillinto (10 May 2007)

Latest Drilling Update on the Coyote Gold Project

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20070510_ASX_VGDrillingUpdate.pdf


----------



## Nathan_b (10 May 2007)

Great news guys...

hope to see a bit more blue sky on these over the next couple of days.

lets watch the gold rush.

hehehehe


----------



## Boyou (10 May 2007)

I note a large volume traded today .Over 10,000,000. Have an interest in these myself.
drillinto,you seem to be very enthusiastic about TAM.

Care to hazard a guess as to what's going on?

The assay report looks like good news to me,but the SP hasn't moved much

Any thoughts from those interested?

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## drillinto (10 May 2007)

Boyou said:


> I note a large volume traded today .Over 10,000,000. Have an interest in these myself.
> drillinto,you seem to be very enthusiastic about TAM.
> 
> Care to hazard a guess as to what's going on?
> ...




Thank you, Boyou

Yes, it was a nice pop to 10,000,000+ shares traded today
The jump in the volume started immediately after the TAM's announcement

The Company regards its Tanami Project landholding as having the potential to deliver a world class gold deposit (Annual Report 2006)

Facts (recent Company announcements) are proving that Tanami is smoothly becoming a gold producer of note


----------



## Nathan_b (16 May 2007)

I am wondering why these fellas are at 14c still. Would have thought that they would have risen seeing they found gold pockets last week. Thinking weather I should buy some more shares at 14c, dunno if they will slide lower.


----------



## JimmySwell (17 May 2007)

Hi Nathan B,

TAM has rallied back up to 15.5c today (Thu 17MAY07) on a "repeat" announcement of more gold specks in the Muttley site drill samples

They seem to have trouble breaking through the 17c barrier recently.

(I've been holding TAM for a long time and it'll need to climb a lot more for me to get my money back. I'll give it until Jun 30 and then declare a tax loss when I sell. How did I get into this position? Went on holiday without automatic stops in place - a lesson to everyone.)

Jimmy


----------



## enigmatic (30 May 2007)

I was just wondering if people believe that the recent announcement will effect the trading volume on this share. 
new here trying to gain any insight to how the market, changes based on announcements like this.


----------



## enigmatic (21 June 2007)

Does anyone have thoughts about how the consideration of the issue of The new shares will have an effect on the company.


----------



## bean (17 July 2007)

One to watch over the next couple of days.
If price of gold favourable then this stock appears to be ready to advance
However needs large volume as it needs to move past .175
otherwise its going nowhere.  but have watching its action lately and just see if buyers come.


----------



## Boyou (17 July 2007)

I am holding a small parcel of these.
Keenly watching the POG too.

Good to see that someone thinks they might have potential.Could you elaborate on why you think they might be worthy.I see that you are into Fundementals ,bean.Would appreciate your help

The last anouncements regarding the Muttley Lode seemed promising to me ,but I am very much a learner...

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## bean (17 July 2007)

I keep a watch on various gold/reports releases when not in the market on stocks I follow.  This stock is a play for me (not long term at this stage though things can change) 

Well, this stock appears to have bottom earlier this year.
Its longer term charts seemed to show a lot of support /resistance levels @.145 and .175   They are now resistance
It appears to be forming higher lows/base at current levels.  It also seems to be increasing in volume as it tries to rise and has decreasing on pullbacks.
And the last few weeks action as thought its being acuumulated  

Its last report was O/K ... Not a fundamental expert.



> With the recommencement of mining, the treatment plant performing well and the diamond drill program underway, development of the Coyote Gold Project is now progressing well.
> 
> Tanami Gold remains unhedged and debt free.
> 
> ...




...Tanami Gold remains unhedged and debt free...

That is what I look for as one of the most important things



What does it need…maybe the price of gold just to get a bit of a spark for a week or more. Its very much the same with a lot of gold stocks they are at levels where a few could make reasonable advances…depending on the price of gold over the next few weeks

Do I think this is one…I will know this week…And it does need volume
And of course the POG which I hope/think maybe O/K short term


----------



## Boyou (17 July 2007)

Thanks bean,
                  Athough you say you are NOT a fundamentalist..... In regard to Gold,I sense you are.You have also posted favorably about Silver .My reading tells me the two metals are(in a sense)..  symbiotic. 
                 Tanami has good/expereinced management and great tenements!
                  Although  I am a recent starter in shares I have noted that unhedged companies have better prospects in the startup   

Quote:-
Tanami Gold remains unhedged and debt free...

That is what I look for as one of the most important things.
Unquote:-

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## drillinto (19 July 2007)

July 17, 2007

Tanami Returns From Its 40 Weeks In The Wilderness

By Our Man In Oz
Source: www.minesite.com/aus.html 
[The registration is free]

The last time Denis Waddell travelled to London it was “with cap in hand” looking for money to pay for the rectification of problems at the Coyote project of Australian listed Tanami Gold. The next time he makes the long haul from Australia he wants to travel “with dividend cheques”. If, as seems likely, Tanami has overcome its problems in processing Coyote ore that is a distinct possibility. News from site, which has been awful for the past 12-months, has taken a turn for the better. Changes to the plant are working. Exploration is throwing up more gold. There are encouraging indications that the orebody will be bigger than forecast, and costs are slowly being reined in. Rather than being seen as a sick man of Australian gold Tanami could soon win recognition as one of the rising stars.
Patient institutional investors are maintaining their faith in Tanami. Last month they chipped in an extra A$20 million through a placement priced at A13 cents a share. They remain modestly “in the money” but will be hoping for a much better price as the news from Coyote improves. Waddell is confident that there will be no more return visits seeking capital. Site work, which largely involves turning the Coyote plant into a conventional carbon-in-leach operations, is largely complete with gold recoveries heading for the design target of 95 per cent. Costs of A$500 an ounce remain relatively high at this early stage of the project, but will fall as the mine deepens and grade rises. Most importantly, the extra capital means Tanami is debt and hedge free. 

Waddell’s plan for the future is simplicity itself, like the modified plant which replaced an inefficient gravity recovery circuit. “We’ve just moved  to double shifts at the mine, and we’ve placed a contract for three new leach tanks,” he told Minesite from his Perth office. “The leach tanks are part of the conversion to conventional CIP processing, replacing the vat leach which was a bloody disaster.” The technical stuff remains too technical for the average follower of Tanami. It is enough to say that the company accepted the wrong advice, partly to save construction costs. It’s an admission that prompts Minesite to remind Waddell of a famous saying that every thoughtful mother tells her son: “never buy cheap shoes”. 

With the rectification almost complete the trick for Tanami now is to deliver on its promises. Geology and metallurgy are not an issue. Waddell said the mine, in its early days, with grade relatively low and the strip ratio relatively high in the open pit, is producing gold at around A$500 an ounce, and perhaps a little higher, leaving a gross margin of around A$267/oz, based on the latest Aussie gold price of A$767/oz. “Once we get underground we’re targeting A$400-to-A$450/oz,” Waddell said. 

The good news for Tanami shareholders, assuming the worst of the processing errors are indeed history, is that Coyote is poised to deliver sharply higher ore grades, better processing yields, and exciting exploration results. While the near-surface ore grades around 3.5 grams a tonne, the deeper ore grades around 12g/t. The challenge will be lifting gold production off what is essentially a fixed cost base which comes from operating in remote desert country. 

If Coyote can do no better than 50,000oz a year it will be rated as a high-cost mine, but once output rises closer to the target of 70,000oz then the returns rise substantially. The higher output is not too big a challenge for Tanami because it has double the current capacity in its mill, and with the new leach tanks being installed throughput can be doubled with fixed costs remaining about the same. Mine production for the next six months will come from the open-pit phase of Coyote. A start is expected on the underground phase when the pit reaches the portal (underground mine opening) level in November. 

The daily grind at Coyote is one part of the Tanami story. The more interesting aspect is the exploration blue sky because the nature of orebodies in the desert country of the Northern Territory is that once opened mines tend to get bigger. Newmont’s Granites mine started at 40,000oz a year and then rose sharply as grade and tonnage increased with depth. It was a similar story at another nearby mine, Callie. Tanami’s recent focus has been an in-fill drilling campaign at the Muttley lode where visible gold has been found in six of seven holes. Assays were in the 12g/t range with one narrow seam of a metre grading 250g/t. 

As happens with many Australian goldmines Coyote is starting small, and with a short life expectancy. Based on the current known reserve the project has a life of three years. When resources are included life expectancy extends to five years. But, when the potential depth extension of the gold lodes is factored in, as has happened at Callie and Granites, then Tanami could be working Coyote and its surrounding for many years. 

Waddell estimates that the problems of bad plant design has set Tanami back by about a year, and cost the company A$20 million. “The whole experience has cost us dearly, on a number of fronts,” he said. “It’s still tough. We’ve got a good team together and the exploration potential is fabulous. That’s why we’ve had the support we have. The shareholders understand the ground position we have, and once we start generating decent cash flow the exploration budget will increase. I’m certainly looking forward to being self-funding ad going back to shareholders with a dividend cheque instead of a bloody cap.”


----------



## drillinto (18 August 2007)

Find the next multi-bagger
****************

Tanami Gold NL has been doing it tough at its Coyote gold project in WA. But there looks to be some light at the end of the tunnel, giving executive chairman Denis Waddell the chance to spread the good news.

In a day when all around it were shedding value, Tanami managed to hold steady at 12 ¢ a share after announcing the mine was finally on song, with rising ore grades and recoveries. The mine has had its best fortnight yet, and its charge to something more than 50,000 ounces a year now looks likely some time in the new year, when the ore grade is expected to be a forgiving 12 grams of gold a tonne.

[Source: Barry FitzGerald, The Age, August 7, 2007]


----------



## drillinto (9 September 2007)

Denis Waddell[Executive Chairman, TAM] said the mine, in its early days, with grade relatively low and the strip ratio relatively high in the open pit, is producing gold at around A$500 an ounce, and perhaps a little higher, leaving a gross margin of around A$267/oz, based on the latest Aussie gold price of A$767/oz. “Once we get underground we’re targeting A$400-to-A$450/oz,” Waddell said to Minesite on July 17.

[Note: On September 7, the Aussie gold price was A$850/oz]


----------



## drillinto (15 September 2007)

Tanami Gold - ASX announcement - Significant assays received from Coyote

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20070824_ASX_ExplorationUpdate.pdf


----------



## drillinto (20 September 2007)

Tanami Gold

Open Briefing - Exploration and production ramp up
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=TAM


----------



## drillinto (3 October 2007)

Gold production at TAM - September 2007

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20071003_ASX_Goldproduction.pdf


----------



## Boyou (3 October 2007)

So glad to see that they have exceeded their target! 

have to remember that "The TAM Team"( my epithet)  have worked their Butts off to turn  the ship around...and I remind myself of that every time I look at the SP.  

And that Gold Bar is very sexy! Go gold................

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## So_Cynical (11 October 2007)

6 Pages of TAMs Sp falling alot and going up a little, there potential
for sure and the fact that TAM is debt free and un-hedged are positives.

Still theres alot of shares out there and they don't seem to mind 
issuing 10 of millions of shares to raise money, and that cant be 
good for the SP.

@12.5 i just don't know.


----------



## drillinto (12 October 2007)

So_Cynical said:


> 6 Pages of TAMs Sp falling alot and going up a little, there potential
> for sure and the fact that TAM is debt free and un-hedged are positives.
> 
> Still theres alot of shares out there and they don't seem to mind
> ...




TAM will start soon to mine underground. The true gold numbers are there waiting for the miner to dig them out. The share price will only move when TAM shows consistency. TAM* intends to prove that.

*http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...am&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=M


----------



## greenfs (12 October 2007)

So_Cynical said:


> 6 Pages of TAMs Sp falling alot and going up a little, there potential
> for sure and the fact that TAM is debt free and un-hedged are positives.
> 
> Still theres alot of shares out there and they don't seem to mind
> ...




I think that you may be trying to live up to your namesake by being a tad cynical. Surely, you can see something postive.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 October 2007)

greenfs said:


> I think that you may be trying to live up to your namesake by being a tad cynical. Surely, you can see something positive.



Sure i can see the positives but the negatives for TAM just swayed 
me away...i tried to talk myself into it. 

I mean when these prospectors keep on issuing shares to raise money 
instead of teaming up with a mine operator or getting financing in a way 
that don't hurt there shareholders so much...its hard to like them.


----------



## rur (15 October 2007)

Agree with so cynical...I've been holding for a while now....they issue more shares on a whim...not good for holders & they need another 10m to update the camp & for further exploration...wheres that money coming from??


----------



## drillinto (22 October 2007)

Tanami Gold: 3D image of Coyote Pit 2

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20071022_ASX_GonzalesMiningPit2.pdf


----------



## drillinto (23 October 2007)

TAM: The Annual Report 2007 is now available at ASX

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=TAM


----------



## drillinto (30 October 2007)

TAM: Quarterly Report for the period ending 30 SEP 2007:

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/September2007_TAM_QR.pdf


----------



## drillinto (2 November 2007)

Latest announcement on the Coyote Gold Project

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20071101_ASX_Production.pdf


----------



## alphman (2 November 2007)

Hey drillinto, sorry to break your run in this thread but do you or anyone know why the trading halt today?


----------



## drillinto (3 November 2007)

alphman said:


> Hey drillinto, sorry to break your run in this thread but do you or anyone know why the trading halt today?




I am glad you asked about the trading halt. The answer is here:   
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=TAM


----------



## alphman (4 November 2007)

drillinto said:


> I am glad you asked about the trading halt. The answer is here:
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=TAM




Thanks drillinto, the announcement didn't give much info hence my probing here for guesses.  I guess I shall just sit and wait...


----------



## drillinto (4 November 2007)

alphman said:


> Thanks drillinto, the announcement didn't give much info hence my probing here for guesses.  I guess I shall just sit and wait...





It is possible that Monarch Gold Mining Company Limited(MON) and Tanami Gold(TAM) may revisit merger.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 November 2007)

drillinto said:


> It is possible that Monarch Gold Mining Company Limited(MON) and Tanami Gold(TAM) may revisit merger.



Well thats a positive...assuming the merger would eliminate the need
to pillage shareholders for even more money.


----------



## drillinto (6 November 2007)

Tanami Gold(TAM): $33 million share placement

http://www.tanami.com.au/Announcements/ASX-Announcements.aspx


----------



## drillinto (8 November 2007)

Gold Production Increase

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20071108_ASX_NovemberUpdate.pdf


----------



## michael_selway (8 November 2007)

drillinto said:


> Gold Production Increase
> 
> http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20071108_ASX_NovemberUpdate.pdf




Hi do you know when it is forecast tobe profitable?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 -- 
EPS -0.3 -0.8 -0.4 0.0 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## drillinto (8 November 2007)

michael_selway said:


> Hi do you know when it is forecast tobe profitable?
> 
> *Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share)
> 2007 2008 2009 --
> ...




1. TAM will start soon to mine underground. The true gold numbers are there waiting for the miner to dig them out. The share price will only move when TAM shows consistency. TAM has started to show it.

2. When it is forecast to be profitable ? Possible FY 2008.


----------



## wipz (15 November 2007)

Directors are buying up and looks like they've told their mates as well as TAM is up on solid volume today.  Could be a good sign boys and girls.  POG on the rise and we're going underground for the mother load.  Will be nice to see some good cash flow coming in, I hold for good times ahead.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (15 November 2007)

I've been watching this mob for a while for some positive action to happen, we may be getting it now. Bid/Ask volume ratio now 3.7:1, solid support there! Looking for a position now?


----------



## So_Cynical (15 November 2007)

Uncle Festivus
Why TAM over others...whats the attraction
when compared to the other 3 or 4 junior/small..soon to be producers like

VRE View
IAU Intrepid
NGF Norton
ARX Austindo


----------



## alphman (15 November 2007)

wipz said:


> Directors are buying up and looks like they've told their mates as well as TAM is up on solid volume today.  Could be a good sign boys and girls.  POG on the rise and we're going underground for the mother load.  Will be nice to see some good cash flow coming in, I hold for good times ahead.




Yes, directors accumulating is always a good sign.  Could some with t/a skills describe for me what they see on the 2 year daily please?  Is it prime for breakout mode?


----------



## alphman (15 November 2007)

Uncle Festivus said:


> I've been watching this mob for a while for some positive action to happen, we may be getting it now. Bid/Ask volume ratio now 3.7:1, solid support there! Looking for a position now?




I've attached a snapshot of the depth below so everyone can see what you're talking about.




alphman said:


> Yes, directors accumulating is always a good sign.  Could some with t/a skills describe for me what they see on the 2 year daily please?  Is it prime for breakout mode?




Chart below.  Pretty plain and simple.  Don't know what else to look out for...


----------



## Uncle Festivus (16 November 2007)

So_Cynical said:


> Uncle Festivus
> Why TAM over others...whats the attraction
> when compared to the other 3 or 4 junior/small..soon to be producers like
> 
> ...




Not really comparing to anything else, just liking the stats coming out lately eg - 

Directors buying
Funds topped up
Better mining fundamentals, eg increasing production at good head grade

Negs - lot's of script


----------



## wipz (29 November 2007)

Stole this article from a poster on HC (thanks mate):

*Tanami Gold set to begin drilling near NT/WA border*

Posted Thu Nov 22, 2007 2:49pm AEDT

Tanami Gold will start drilling high grade ore at the base of its open pit mine near the Northern Territory-Western Australia border in the next few weeks.

Gold recovery last year was below expectations and led to the sacking of the company's mine manager, Bemax Corporation.

Tanami Gold's executive chairman, Dennis Waddell, says there has been a consistent increase in gold production since July.

"We're right on the verge of starting the portal in the next couple of weeks. We then develop a decline which is a tunnel which takes us down into the underground and then we can develop the development drive which then gives us access to the very high grade material which is what the project's all about," he said.

Source: http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/11/22/2098241.htm


----------



## wipz (29 November 2007)

and another one....

*Coyote goes for gold*

The opening came as Tanami Gold announced its Coyote project, near the Northern Territory - Western Australia border, will become _profitable_ by _June next year_.

The company says gold yields have improved since it sacked its contractor BeMax Corporation as mine manager last year.

It will start drilling high grade ore at the base of its open pit mine in the next few weeks.

Tanami Gold's executive chairman Dennis Waddell says there's been a consistent increase in gold production since July.

"We've weathered the storm and the real key value of the project is the high grade underground and we're only just about to access that now. We're getting very high recoveries and high grades and we've finally got it back on track. I think the next 12 months we'll see a very strong turnaround," he said. 

Source: http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/11/22/2097756.htm


----------



## drillinto (8 December 2007)

Coyote Gold Project - Further Production Increase

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20071207_ASX_Update.pdf


----------



## Uncle Festivus (8 December 2007)

Getting some positive momentum with recurring good announcements. If you are patient this one will reward, next year? Nothing really from a technical view, although there is solid support for accumulation around 10-12c, just improving fundamentals and exploration upside.


----------



## treefrog (31 December 2007)

frog had excited visitor early dec wanting info on TAM as (usual hype) "a mate's brother is driller for them and advised bro to buy as strong visuals on drilling - yarda yarda"
so walked through the research with him and decided with all factored we should all hold a few so bought in at 12c
will now wait for anns and see how extensive the "strong visuals" are
ps without rechecking I think the research indicated they were unhedged and Oz gold value fast heading for $1000/oz also attracts


----------



## trtkjd1 (31 December 2007)

Hope your right on the drill samples have been in and out of this stock lately , but things definately are starting to look a lot better for them. Still lots of sellers but lots looking to buy , seem to have very good resistance at 13c


----------



## wipz (11 January 2008)

Nice volume and positive movement today on the back of a great announcement:

*COYOTE GOLD PROJECT – CONTINUED INCREASE IN PRODUCTION*

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20080111_ASX_Update.pdf

Tanami have exceeded their gold production budget for Dec 07 by *45%*.
Report also mentions they are ready to move Coyote underground.
Interesting times ahead.

DYOR.


----------



## drillinto (11 January 2008)

wipz said:


> Nice volume and positive movement today on the back of a great announcement:
> 
> *COYOTE GOLD PROJECT – CONTINUED INCREASE IN PRODUCTION*
> 
> ...





No doubt about it. 2008 will be the first of many vintage years, for Tanami Gold (TAM) !

Visit >>> www.tanami.com.au


----------



## treefrog (11 January 2008)

c'mon team, you missed the real juicy bit

The Company remains debt and gold hedge free.
Yours faithfully
Tanami Gold NL


----------



## drillinto (14 January 2008)

From www.minesite.com ; 13 Jan 08

Minews. More prices from the gold sector please, and then a run down of the rest of the market.

Oz. A call of the gold card looks like this. Centamin (CNT) continues to power along as its Sukari project looks better by the month. It closed the week at A$1.57, up A12 cents (8.3 per cent), but did go as far as A$1.63 on Friday, a 12-month high and probably an all-time high for a company which has spent more than a decade trying to get into production. Allied Gold (ALD) was another mid-tier favourite as it makes brisk progress on its Simberi project in Papua New Guinea. It added A9 cents (10.8 per cent) to A92 cents. 

Other rises worth noting included: Tanami (TAM), up A1.5 cents (11.5 per cent) to A14.5 cents, and definitely worth a more detailed report some time next week. 

Norton Goldfields (NGF), the new owner of the Paddington processing plant near Kalgoorlie, added A12 cents (24 per cent) to A62 cents with most of that coming from a belated recognition that the company owns one of the best gold mills in the world. Resolute (RSG) was another gold producer winning late respect for its revival plans. It rose A23 cents (12.3 per cent) to A$2.10.


----------



## explod (14 January 2008)

treefrog said:


> c'mon team, you missed the real juicy bit
> 
> The Company remains debt and gold hedge free.
> Yours faithfully
> Tanami Gold NL





I like the look of the weekly chart on this.  An uptick near to hand by the looks.  And the current gold price movement will give an extra boost.


----------



## drillinto (17 January 2008)

January 16, 2008

Tanami Gold Seems To Have Got Things Right At Last.
By Our Man In Oz
www.minesite.com

Holidays have been a rare treat for Dennis Waddell over the past few years. Trouble in the early days of the new Coyote mine of Tanami Gold in Australia’s “top end” meant that every waking hour of the executive chairman was dedicated to overseeing a major re-design of the process plant within months of start-up. Discovering that Waddell had “gone fishing” over January was the first positive clue of a major improvement detected by Minesite when it called last week to see how the overhaul was progressing. The simple fact that Waddell felt sufficiently confident to disappear for a few weeks was an encouraging sign that the worst is over. The second clue, which required far less deduction, was in the numbers flowing from Coyote. For the first time since Tanami commenced work at its remote project, adjacent to the border between Western Australia and the Northern Territory, there is evidence of a strongly rising rate of gold production which is starting to be reflected on the stock market.
Over the past few weeks, thanks also to the contribution from the rising gold price, Tanami has been able to rise above the A13 cent price paid by institutions in mid-2007 when called on to help fund the re-build at Coyote. The latest price is around A14.5 cents. What will be especially pleasing for shareholders is the output data coming from Coyote, together with confirmation of the high-grade nature of the orebody at depth, and fresh drilling results which point to the potential for more rich ore deep under the mine, and in nearby exploration targets.

On the production front, Tanami’s gold output has been trending upward for four consecutive months. From 2,361 ounces in September Coyote rose to 3,170oz in October and 3,822 ounces in November, and then up to 4,787 in December. Two keys factors lie behind the raw numbers. First, the mine itself has reached the high-grade Gonzales lode which yields in excess of 13 grams a tonne, roughly triple what has been mined before. Second, Tanami has resolved its processing problems and has lifted recoveries to around 95 per cent, and is targetting 98 per cent as it fine-tunes the plant.

From now on, in theory, Coyote just gets better. How good? Well, that’s the big question because the project has always had the potential to be something special, in much the same way as other prolific gold mines in the belt that slashes across central Australia, incorporating the 5 million ounce Callie mine and the 1.5 million ounce Granites project. Waddell, in comments made to the stock exchange before reaching for his fishing rod around Christmas, said the immediate target was an annual output of 50,000 ounces, then up to 70,000 ounces, and then a stretch target of 100,000 ounces as reserves are expanded.

More from Waddell’s on-the-record remarks later, but for investors it is worth looking at what those numbers mean if Tanami can also deliver on promised production costs. When Minesite last spoke with him, Waddell said the high-grade underground phase of Coyote, which is just starting, would yield gold in the range of A$400-to-A$450 an ounce. Even if that figure blows out somewhat, say to around A$500 an ounce Tanami is still sitting pretty because the Australian gold price last week slipped quietly past the magic A$1000 an ounce mark. You don’t need a calculator to see that Coyote will soon be spinning off A$25 million in annual gross profit at the lower target production level, A$35 million at the mid-range, and A$50 million at the upper level – assuming a steady gold price and mine costs. Given that the company is capitalised on the ASX at about A$150 million and those potential profit numbers become quite interesting – and that’s before the exploration factor kicks in, something which should not be ignored in a very positive gold market.

Waddell told the ASX that one of the most important developments at Coyote was the deepening of the openpit mine to 65 metres below surface the point at which the Gonzales lode was first encountered. Above Gonzales, the ore mined graded between 3-and-4 grams a tonne, below and it meant pulling out 13 g/t Gonzales ore. “Gaining access to Gonzales ore in October, combined with some higher grade ore from Pit 1, enabled production in October to exceed 3000 ounces for the first time,” he said. “Although we cannot draw too much from the first parcel of the Gonzales ore treated, we are encouraged with the early indications of grade and continuity.” The trick now for Tanami is expand on the production rate and finalise the plant improvements which should see gold recovery rise further.

Over the next few months Coyote will process a mix of low-grade openpit material and higher grade development ore from Gonzales. By June, Waddell said, the mine is expected to be “stoping” a minimum of 12,000 tonnes a month of high grade underground ore, sufficient to hit the base case target of 50,000 ounces of gold a year. Next, it’s up to the 70,000 and 100,000 ounce targets. “We don’t need to mine a lot more to lift production from 50, to 70, to 100,000 ounces because Coyote is a high-grade mine,” he said.

Rising production from ore that has been delineated is one step in the rise of Tanami as a significant Australian gold producer. Important as that is, if only so Waddell can show his institutional investor supporters that they have back a good thing, is the future – and that’s when Tanami has a lot to talk about. Under the rich Gonzales lode is the equally rich Bugsy and Muttley lodes, plus the recently discovered Peacemaker lode, plus what lies deeper than the 200 metre limit which has been the depth of most drilling so far, plus the ultimate blue-sky potential of the company’s extensive land holding. It might be a little early, and Coyote has disappointed in the past, but developments at Tanami make it a company well-worth a fresh look as one of Australia’s top gold revival stories.


----------



## drillinto (18 January 2008)

The essential numbers:

TAM's estimated gold production costs: A$400/oz to A$450/oz

Australian gold price (January 17, 2008): A$1003/oz

GFMS sees A$1250/oz gold this year on investment appetite (Mining Weekly, January 17, 2008)


----------



## Dukey (18 January 2008)

drillinto said:


> January 16, 2008
> 
> Tanami Gold Seems To Have Got Things Right At Last.
> By Our Man In Oz
> ...




Thats a great article drill. thanks for that.
I bought some of these last week on the back of those increasing Au production figures and apparently more to come  ..  seems like a no-brainer.... lets hope TAM gets some attention from the punters - articles like that one won't hurt!!


----------



## drillinto (21 January 2008)

Our Man In OZ (20 Jan 08) had this brief comment about TAM's performance, last week.
Source: www.minesite.com/aus.html

Minews. There seem to have been some pretty heavy falls for a week when your gold price rose a few dollars. 

Oz. Interesting, isn’t it. A reasonable person might argue that the trend had nothing whatsoever to do with the fundamentals of the gold market and everything to do with the herd panicking over the troubles in the financial sector and what that might do to personal financial arrangements. 

A few more gold prices before shifting to other sectors. Tanami (TAM), which we took a look at a few days ago, came through relatively unscathed with a fall of A1 cent (6.9 per cent) to A13.5 cents. Kentor (KGL), another stock we reviewed a few days ago, was less fortunate, plunging A5 cents (23.3 per cent) to A16.5 cents despite no fresh news from its exploration projects in Kyrgyzstan. Norton Goldfields, the new owner of big Paddington processing plant, slipped A3 cents (4.8 per cent) to A59 cents. OceanaGold (OCG) was down A5 cents (1.8 per cent) to A$2.62, and Dragon (DRA) lost half-a-cent (3.3 per cent) to A14.5 cents.


----------



## drillinto (29 January 2008)

Quarterly Report for the period ending 31 DEC 2007

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/December2007_QR_TAM.pdf (Date: 29 JAN 2008)


----------



## agro (30 January 2008)

can someone explain to me the small amount of trades going through on it


continually going in 130 and 133 trades

i dont hold btw


----------



## drillinto (11 February 2008)

Insider-Monitor

Buy of the Week

Issuer: TAM - Tanami Gold
Insider Name: Denis Waddell (Chairman)
Shares: 200,000
Price: $0.12
Value: $24,132.00
Trade Date: 1 FEB 2008

Source: ASX, 6 FEB 2008


----------



## drillinto (15 February 2008)

Further progress has been achieved at TAM's Coyote Gold Project.

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20080215_ASX_CoyoteUpdate.pdf


----------



## trtkjd1 (15 February 2008)

Was a bit disapointed that the progress report didnt have a monthly production figure with it today. My guess is the production was down and in light of the view recourses fiasco they didn't want to publish anything that might make the nervous jump ship. The last 3 monthly production reports were very encouraging and the worst does look to be behind them. Cant blame anyone for feeling this way at the moment though with stocks that have had production disappointments (VRE MON). I will still be holding this stock as it looks to have good potential for the longer term. Still well cashed up and no hedging.


----------



## happyjack (16 February 2008)

JP Morgan increased holding by 1% to 7.5

chart shows steady increase in volume but otherwise cr@p like everyone else 
to answer agro on low number of share transactions, 37% of shareholding owned by 4 shareholders and three of those four are buying. 

happyjack


----------



## drillinto (17 February 2008)

happyjack said:


> JP Morgan increased holding by 1% to 7.5
> 
> chart shows steady increase in volume but otherwise cr@p like everyone else
> to answer agro on low number of share transactions, 37% of shareholding owned by 4 shareholders and three of those four are buying.
> ...




Top 5 shareholders (HSBC Ltd, Allied Property Resources Ltd, JP Morgan Ltd, Sun Hung Kai Investment Services Ltd and ANZ Ltd) control about 60% of TAM's shares.


----------



## happyjack (17 February 2008)

I stand Corrected on the major shareholders I was going on etrade stats should have checked asx 

Happyjack


----------



## drillinto (18 February 2008)

drillinto said:


> Insider-Monitor
> 
> Buy of the Week
> 
> ...




Denis Waddell (Chairman) bought more shares. He is now a Top 10 Shareholder.

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20080218_App3yDW.pdf


----------



## drillinto (12 March 2008)

TAM: Production Ramp-up

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20080312_OpenBriefing_ProductionRampUpExploration.pdf


----------



## Uncle Festivus (13 March 2008)

Mmmm......what's it going to take to get this one moving? 

With around $30 million  in cash and gold bullion, zero debt and no hedging.

$500 per oz profit margin at the higher production grades.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 March 2008)

Uncle Festivus said:


> Mmmm......what's it going to take to get this one moving?
> 
> With around $30 million  in cash and gold bullion, zero debt and no hedging.
> 
> $500 per oz profit margin at the higher production grades.




Uncle, What is the market cap and current PE of these guys?

I am of the opinion that there is simply too many stocks listed for the markets to be efficient, and a majority of price movements come donw to marketing.

I too hold stocks that are in similar situations and yet still falling


----------



## Uncle Festivus (13 March 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Uncle, What is the market cap and current PE of these guys?
> 
> I am of the opinion that there is simply too many stocks listed for the markets to be efficient, and a majority of price movements come donw to marketing.
> 
> I too hold stocks that are in similar situations and yet still falling




Yes, looks like we are back to the bad old days. However, regarding too many stocks, I would like to think that the majors are always on the look out for acquisitions to augment declining reserves, so some consolidation is needed?

TAM looks to have turned a corner with a dramatic decline of YOY loss, and improvements in production, so with the sp close to a 52 week low there might be some re rating, if the fundamentals remain favourable.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (13 March 2008)

I liked the action in TAM today - 2.6mil all at the ask price, and a big clearance at the auction!


----------



## drillinto (16 April 2008)

UK's RAB Special Situations (Master) Fund Limited has bought more 51M shares of Tanami Gold (TAM). The new total is 96M shares (8.14%).

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=TAM


----------



## drillinto (23 April 2008)

TAM - Exploration Update

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20080423_ASX_ExplorationUpdate2.pdf


----------



## drillinto (28 April 2008)

TAM - Additional information on the exploration update

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20080424_ASX_ExplorationUpdate_Clarification.pdf


----------



## Djayness (29 April 2008)

Another fall for TAM today, unfortunately the whole market is still a bit shakey. Any good news on the horizon for TAM??


----------



## drillinto (30 April 2008)

For your consideration:

TAM - Quarterly Report / March 2008

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/March2008_TAM_QR.pdf


----------



## Dukey (1 May 2008)

drillinto said:


> For your consideration:
> 
> TAM - Quarterly Report / March 2008
> 
> http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/March2008_TAM_QR.pdf




Market didn't seem to like that report much!!  -
badly in need of 
- 1.  Good Drilling results!! 
& - 2.  Coyote ore into them there bigger leach tanks !!

to turn this slump around.
-or maybe everyone is just pulling out to get on the energy train!!!!?


----------



## drillinto (21 May 2008)

TAM: Coyote Gold Project

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20080521_ASX_CoyoteHighgradeGonzalesLode.pdf


----------



## drillinto (22 May 2008)

Tanami Gold director buys on-market


Source: News Bites / www.businessspectator.com.au / 22 May 2008

Tanami Gold NL director Denis Waddell indirectly bought 500,000 shares worth $41,226 on-market on May 21, 2008.

He holds 13,500,000 shares and and 15,000,000 options.

[Denis Waddell is TOP10 shareholder]


----------



## drillinto (23 May 2008)

Broker Review on Tanami Gold

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/Hartleys_TAM_20080521_BUN.pdf


----------



## drillinto (23 June 2008)

Source: Our Man in Oz [www.minesite.com]
21 June 08

Other gold moves included Alkane (ALK), which rose A4 cents after releasing an excellent set of assays from its Tomingley project. Mundo (MUN) rose A3 cents to A63 cents after announcing its maiden gold pour at a new South American mine, while Tanami (TAM) benefited from a modest return of investor interest with a rise of just under a cent to A7.9 cents. Centamin Egypt (CNT) was also up, adding  A4.5 cents to close at A$1.24


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2008)

Lots of referencing here dillinto. You must know the company quite well. 

What's your analysis on them and their value? kennas


----------



## drillinto (23 June 2008)

kennas said:


> Lots of referencing here drillinto. You must know the company quite well.
> 
> What's your analysis on them and their value? kennas




I trust this recent broker report on TAM will also interest you:
http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/Hartleys_TAM_20080521_BUN.pdf


----------



## frotman (4 July 2008)

I have long believed that TAM sp was being manipulated.
Too many days seem to suggest that the sp is deliberately
sold down in huge quantities. 
Whilst it is comforting that Dennis Waddell is a regular
buyer, the enormous number of shares that remain to be
'played' with seems to suggest TAM will be pushed down
further.
I hold.


----------



## sowhat61 (15 September 2008)

tam shares have hit rock bottom...
Looks like it could b time for a turn around????
what r ur guys suggestions??

whats the upside/downside of the company????

Looking promising when you see directors buyin shares in their own company - they must know somethin we dont!!!


----------



## exgeo (15 September 2008)

Yeah, but Dennis Waddell's been buying since the 10c level! Doesn't mean they aren't good value of course; the baby's going out with the bathwater at the moment.


----------



## sowhat61 (17 September 2008)

Tanami goin up by 10%
Looks like there could b a rally to push it up just a lil further to break 2.5c
Hopefully we see America having a good trade today to give us a bit of a boost..


----------



## jwjw2121 (18 September 2008)

Trading halt pending an announcement regarding capital raising on Monday... I wonder what that will bring? Does it normally bode well or badly for the share price? If they are doing an additional share release then I think badly...


----------



## sowhat61 (18 September 2008)

well if you look at the current bid offer its at 3c!!!! thats up 1c.

And the current top 10 buyer to seller ratio is looking quite promising.
32 buyers for 5,590,001 units  33 sellers for 2,968,934 units 

I think we could see a jump in the share price..
hopefully!


----------



## exgeo (18 September 2008)

sure, but 2 million shares on the buy side are offering 0.5c or less. Don't just look at the width, feel the quality!


----------



## sowhat61 (18 September 2008)

Market Depth 
52 Week 

BUY   

Number            Quantity                   Price 
3                   160,000                     0.030 
1                   100,000                     0.025 
3                   215,000                     0.022 
1                   25,000                       0.021 
4                   426,000                     0.020 
4                   291,000                     0.019 
1                   30,000                       0.018 
1                   30,000                       0.017 
2                   263,000                      0.016 
5                   1,600,000                   0.015 


SELL
Number            Quantity                    Price
1                    50,000                      0.021
2                    250,000                     0.022
1                    152,000                     0.024 
2                    293,000                     0.025
2                    180,000                     0.030
1                    300,000                     0.032
1                    22,000                      0.035
2                    284,000                     0.038 
2                    421,813                     0.039
2                    163,200                     0.041 

32 buyers for 5,590,001 units  33 sellers for 2,968,934 units


----------



## psychic (25 September 2008)

The share price of TAM has slipped of late, but it might be worth a trade over coming days as we have an 2:1 Share Entitlement Issue. 

Holders of TAM shares are elegible before 30th of Sept.


----------



## dubiousinfo (25 September 2008)

psychic said:


> The share price of TAM has slipped of late, but it might be worth a trade over coming days as we have an 2:1 Share Entitlement Issue.
> 
> Holders of TAM shares are elegible before 30th of Sept.




TAM shares went Ex-rights yesterday. Anyone buying TAM today will not get the rights to the 2:1 offer.  However the rights are renouncable, meaning that the rights can be traded. The new code for trading the rights is TAMR and anyone can buy and sell these just like normal shares up to 13 October when trading of rights ends.  Anyone buying the rights (TAMR) will have the right to take up the 2:1 offfer at 0.5c until 20 October 2008. If the rights are not taken up by 20 Oct, they expire worthless.

The rights have been trading at 0.4c today, so if you can pick them up at this price there is a premium as the heads are trading at 1.2c.  But buyers need to be aware of the risks also, the price of the heads could fall back to the issue price of 0.5c prior to the offer closing on 20 Oct. This has happened on many stocks in the last 6 months.

Not holding.


----------



## drillinto (17 October 2008)

October 15, 2008

Tanami Gold Goes For The High Grade.
Rob Davies >> www.minesite.com/aus.html

Tanami Gold has had a chequered history in its short life as a producer after it encountered major recovery problems when it started up. Those issues are behind it now and new managing director Graeme Sloan is focussed on getting his hands on super high grade ore to feed what is now a very hungry conventional CIP plant. Tanami is just in the final stages of raising A$11.5million that will eliminate its debt and gives it the working capital to drive underground to access the 275,000 tonnes of ore that has a grade of 13 g/t. The plant has the capacity to process 250,000 tonnes a year so that material won’t last long, not that it will all be processed at once.
The overall grade for the three million tonnes of resource is 4.8 g/t and putting a blend of those two feeds through the mill ought to produce 50 to 60,000 ounces a year. However, if enough higher grade ore can be sourced that output could be more than doubled. Graeme and his team certainly have enough mobile equipment to do that. Moreover, two bulk sample tests of 3,500 and 4,500 tonnes respectively demonstrated recoveries of 97 per cent and delivered grades of 9.1 g/t. So they know they can get the gold out now. 

Clearly the priority is to access the orebody and the underground development is making good progress. Even so it won’t be reached until early in the New Year. The decision to mine by cut and fill rather than long hole stoping has already been taken to give better grade control. An important issue when each tonne is worth about  US$200. You don’t want to leave any of that behind and you want to minimise the dilution from waste material. Beyond that Graeme is optimistic of proving up another body 50 or 60 metres below the first which has already yielded excellent grades of up to 100 g/t over short drill intersections. Indeed, the investment thesis for the mine is that there are a whole series of multiple stacked systems. So far, he says, the trends look good. 

The Coyote mine must hold some kind of record for its remote location on the border between Western Australia and the Northern Territory. Nevertheless, Graeme feels the area is very prospective and is delighted to be holding several thousand square kilometres of it.  He says the region has produced about 10 million ounces already and he is obviously hoping to make a substantial addition to that.   Currently capitalised at A$30 million and with no debt or hedging in place Tanami offers about as pure a play on gold as anyone could want. Everything is built and in place, the process works and the gold is there. All that needs to happen now is for mining to start, gold to be produced and profits to be made. After its earlier false start things look as if they are starting to come right for Tanami now.


----------



## drillinto (16 December 2008)

Open Briefing : Tanami. Increasing Ore Production at Coyote

http://www.tanami.com.au/images/documents/20081216_IncreasingOreProductionatCoyote.pdf


----------



## justiceotp (4 January 2009)

I cant believe how quiet this thread has been lately. We have had gains of 10%, 18.18% 23.08% and 9.37% over the last 4 trading days it its still very heavily stacked with buyers so should see some more gains yet to come.


----------



## justiceotp (23 January 2009)

This stock has continued to gain since my last post around another 33% but this thread is still very quiet is there anyone else here holding this or recently bought? I bought my first parcel of this at 2.2 cents and adding to this as I go.


----------



## Murphy (23 January 2009)

I bought in at .015, participated in the rights issue for .005.

Exited my original parcel at .018. I have subsequently taken profit twice on my rights issues, selling 20% of them at 0.018, then 30% at 0.032.

My remainder are entirely 'free'. Currently sitting on about 750% gain. Not bad!

I've only really been trading since June 08, and I really wish I could remember what prompted me to buy TAM (and SDL at .077), oh well...my record keeping has improved now!

Murphy


----------



## dougit (25 January 2009)

It will be interesting to see if the $40 plus gain in gold prive Fri night will get this stock moving again after fridays falls


----------



## justiceotp (26 January 2009)

Yes you would expect that if gold can maintain its currently level or continue to gain before Tuesday we should see some nice gains. All gold producers and explorers should benefit from the rise in gold price and reduced costs of oil/energy.


----------



## paulchow2k (26 January 2009)

I've traded it a number of times. I got out on Thursday afternoon around 4c mark. No longer looks good for me and my risk to re-enter is too high.

paul



justiceotp said:


> Yes you would expect that if gold can maintain its currently level or continue to gain before Tuesday we should see some nice gains. All gold producers and explorers should benefit from the rise in gold price and reduced costs of oil/energy.


----------



## drillinto (6 February 2009)

Open Briefing - MD discusses outlook 

http://www.tanami.com.au/2009-02-06_Open Briefing-MD Discusses Quarterly Report&Outlook.pdf


----------



## Baggy (1 May 2009)

Quarterly Report out and it seems to be that Tanami is still on track, albeit a little slowly. Still hold the stock and waiting for better things to come maybe next Quarter.


----------



## BraceFace (28 August 2009)

Wow, big movement today on excellent drilling results.
Good things do come to those that wait.
Check out the annoucement to the ASX today.


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

BraceFace said:


> Wow, big movement today on excellent drilling results.
> Good things do come to those that wait.
> Check out the annoucement to the ASX today.



Why were the results 'excellent'?

Visiable gold in a hole?

There's some very high grade historic hits overy very narrow widths that look uneconomical. 

Please share.


----------



## BraceFace (28 August 2009)

Here's the announcement word for word. Draw your own conclusions.

_In a milestone for the Company, underground diamond drilling has commenced for the first time 
at the Coyote Gold Mine.  The drilling is part of a 9,000 metre underground exploration program 
aimed at extending existing resources, converting additional resources to reserves and testing 
new targets.  


The initial hole [CYUG0016] which is being drilled from the 219 level [approximately 175 metres 
below the surface], has intersected visible gold in quartz veining at 17-19 metres down-hole 
[Gonzales Lode], visible gold in quartz veining at 58 metres [Grunters Lode] and visible gold in 
quartz veining at 96 metres [the interpreted upper zone of the Bommie Lode]. The hole will 
continue and test the remainder of the target zone.   


The Bommie Lode which was first discovered in August 2008 is situated approximately 80 metres 
below the base of the Gonzales Lode. The only two previous drill holes into this lode returned very 
high grade down-hole intercepts of 3.6m at 121.2g/t Au from 286m [including 0.4m at 1,117g/t 
Au] and 8.4m at 7.6g/t Au from 283m.  The lode comprises multiple parallel [‘stacked’] veins over 
a true width of approximately 25 metres. This is considerably wider than the Gonzales Lode 
currently being mined.   


The new Bommie intercept, located 25 metres up-dip of the previous high grade intercept [0.4m at 
1,117g/t Au] - see Figure 1, shows multiple occurrences of visible gold in the veining including a 
nugget with approximate dimensions of 3mm x 1mm.  The drill core is presently undergoing 
detailed logging to be followed by sampling and assaying.  The Bommie Lode remains open in all 
directions.  


The current underground diamond core program is part of a larger exploration program planned 
to test a number of high priority targets at Coyote and on the Company’s Western Australian 
Tanami tenements. The targets are all located within a 50 kilometre radius of the Coyote 
treatment plant and if successful, may form the basis of future plant upgrades.
Given the drill results to-date including the latest intercepts, excellent potential exists for 
additional resources at depth and along strike in this highly prospective corridor.   _


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

BraceFace said:


> Here's the announcement word for word. Draw your own conclusions.



We've all read it now, give us your ideas. 

You stated 'excellent drilling results'.

On visible gold?



In what?

Come on BF, we're a caring sharing community here.


----------



## BraceFace (28 August 2009)

kennas said:


> We've all read it now, give us your ideas.
> 
> You stated 'excellent drilling results'.
> 
> ...




Look mate, I'm no mining expert here, but surely visible gold in a core from this company's tenements is better than a result that shows nothing at all. That's just commonsense. They hit gold. And now the share price is up. So I guess it's not just Tanami that think that's an "excellent" outcome. 
Whether or not that turns into something bigger - well your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

BraceFace said:


> Look mate, I'm no mining expert here, but surely visible gold in a core from this company's tenements is better than a result that shows nothing at all. That's just commonsense. They hit gold. And now the share price is up. So I guess it's not just Tanami that think that's an "excellent" outcome.
> Whether or not that turns into something bigger - well your guess is as good as mine.



'Visable gold' could mean one speck in a 1m interval. A speck. 

PRW recently went into a trading halt over results where they had intersected visible copper over 15m from 380m. It ended up being a spec of copper at 380m. Nada.

Yes, better than nothing at all. 

Probably an excellent result to all those over on Hot Cocker, imo. 

Could be the one in a million that actually turn into a resource.

Always tradeable, but sprouting fundamentals here requires fundamentals, and there are little.


----------



## swm79 (28 August 2009)

hahahahahaha.... should i sell the house and take out a loan on these "excellent drilling results"?????????????


----------



## BraceFace (28 August 2009)

kennas said:


> 'Visable gold' could mean one speck in a 1m interval. A speck.
> 
> Always tradeable, but sprouting fundamentals here requires fundamentals, and there are little.




Thank you for taking the time to put me in my place.
I have been a member of this forum for longer than most but I usually observe from the sidelines rather than make comments.
You just reminded me why.
Condescending comments which are based purely on your opinion only and also not on fundamentals, aren't really very productive either and will only put off people from contributing. :shake:


----------



## swm79 (28 August 2009)

BF the problem is, i think, people here want to see hard facts, not rumours.... especially in the mining sector... fortunes have been lost on such things.

i'm sure there was no offence intended


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

BraceFace said:


> Thank you for taking the time to put me in my place.
> I have been a member of this forum for longer than most but I usually observe from the sidelines rather than make comments.
> You just reminded me why.
> Condescending comments which are based purely on your opinion only and also not on fundamentals, aren't really very productive either and will only put off people from contributing. :shake:



I am sorry you take it that way.

All I was asking for was analysis.

Of any kind.

Just some comments on what the company has issued. 

FA, TA, EW, Gann ... anything. 

But, nada.



I hope you can contribute in the future, you have been a member for a long time....


----------



## goin4gold (7 September 2009)

maybe a nada stock maybe not ....but the sniff of a good announcement which this company has posted.. makes for brillant trading...enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## cuttlefish (7 September 2009)

kennas said:


> 'Visable gold' could mean one speck in a 1m interval. A speck.
> 
> PRW recently went into a trading halt over results where they had intersected visible copper over 15m from 380m. It ended up being a spec of copper at 380m. Nada.
> 
> ...




This post seemed a bit harsh to me too Kennas.  The announcement does at least give the dimensions of one of the nuggets and given the location of the lode vs their current mining location a high grade gold intersect here does have direct significance for the company.  

Also to compare TAM to PRW is a bit misleading in my view.  TAM has a JORC resource, they have a 250 ktpa plant, they have an operating underground mining operation, and they are currently producing gold  - this is miles apart from an explorer like PRW (which is really a joke of a company basically).

My view on this is that the results may be quite promising and it does demonstrate the potential for TAM to expand its underground resource and operations and possibly improve grades.  (but see my comments about cashflow and market cap further on in this post before getting excited).

TAM needs to get grades up to justify its current market cap imo (and to make a decent profit and cashflow) and they also need to demonstrate they really do have a decent quantity and grade of underground resources to sustain a long term operation.

Its also worth having a close look at last quarters cashflow statement - they really didn't have much of a cash buffer (about $1.1 million cash + another couple of million or so of gold on hand).  Their operating costs are high because of their remote location and the lowish underground grades plus quite a bit in the way of development costs as they get the mining operation going.  They still had negative operating cashflows last quarter so I would not be surprised at all to see them needing to raise capital some time in the near future (and a nice drill result to get the share price up certainly helps with this and the drill was put in pretty close  - 25m away - from the previous high grade drill intersect on this lode from last year).

At 6c their market cap is over $200 million - that seems high and at that capitalisation a lot of good news is already priced in and cashflow risks seem to be being ignored.

The company has a long history of stop/start with this operation and have had to continue to raise capital to keep things going - but that does not mean they can't come good - there is potentially a very big gold system at coyote but there is quite a lot of risk in buying at the moment in my opinion.

I don't hold TAM at the moment - I have held it in the past and have traded it on occasion.


----------



## Donga (18 October 2009)

Thanks Cuttlefish - good summary, had picked up that they had relatively low grades and expensive operations. Been doing well on a number of miners and wondering where to take some profits. I'm not great at selling, believe this resurgence has legs though to mid 2010, and this will be a good place to start. Still see plenty of potential with my other goldies - PRU, EKM, KGL maybe RNG.


----------



## cbkitsb (3 February 2010)

TAM has taken a hammering lately following its annoucement of the acquistion from Newmont. Any ideas why the market is so tough on them?


----------



## drillinto (3 February 2010)

cbkitsb said:


> TAM has taken a hammering lately following its annoucement of the acquistion from Newmont. Any ideas why the market is so tough on them?



:::::::::::::::

January 30, 2010

That Was The Week That Was ... In Australia

By Our Man in Oz
www.minesite.com/aus.html

Minews. Good morning Australia. The correction continued last week? 

Oz. It certainly did. Finding a winner in last week’s sea of red ink was a major challenge. All sectors were down, even gold, which was a bit odd because the price of the metal actually rose about A$10 an ounce, thanks to a combination of a slightly stronger U.S. dollar gold price and a fall in the Australian dollar exchange rate. As it turned out Australian gold stocks lost quite a bit of ground taking the gold index on the ASX as a guide. This dropped by 6.7 per cent. However, it is worth noting that most of that big drop in the index was caused by weakness in the top two goldminers, Lihir (LGL) and Newcrest (NCM). Lihir plunged by A29 cents to A$2.77, as speculation continued over the sudden departure of its chief executive two weeks ago. Newcrest lost A$1.78, as it tumbled to A$31.53. Elsewhere among the gold stocks the damage was not quite as bad.


----------



## ccjoe (11 March 2010)

I'm a newbie from the states and have NEVER bought a stock before.
I did very well buying physical possession silver a couple years back and am now ready to invest in the ASX as I love Australia and the commodities driven economy and feel the Aussie dollar is a much better place to be than the USD.
I heard about TAM about a year ago on Squawk Asia and have been following it.   With this Newmont acquisition, it seems a perfect stock and perfect timing to enter at a .05 price or so.

Does anyone know about TAM and am I wrong to think this is a ground floor opportunity????
thanks
joe
P.S.  Logistically, my commodities/stock broker here says I can buy TAM as an ADR in the states.   Any other way to buy it directly on the ASX and is that better than an ADR?


----------



## Solitus (12 March 2010)

Welcome.

If you're looking for info on a specific stock, then once you're in the right section (in TAM's case, "Stocks Q-Z", if you use the search function and tick the "search titles only" option, then search by ASX ticker code, you'll find exactly the thread you want.

Here's a link to the TAM thread:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2695&page=11&highlight=TAM



ccjoe said:


> I'm a newbie from the states and have NEVER bought a stock before.
> I did very well buying physical possession silver a couple years back and am now ready to invest in the ASX as I love Australia and the commodities driven economy and feel the Aussie dollar is a much better place to be than the USD.
> I heard about TAM about a year ago on Squawk Asia and have been following it.   With this Newmont acquisition, it seems a perfect stock and perfect timing to enter at a .05 price or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## ccjoe (15 March 2010)

*Tanami Gold?   Any opinions?*

It seems ready to pop with the Newmont Acquisition.
Are there any better penny stocks out there from Australia?


----------



## Sdajii (15 March 2010)

This is probably a very stupid question, and probably has nothing to do with TAM, but when I check the chart on Comsec, the prices of around 2005-2008 look wrong compared to the charts put up here (see page two of this thread) if I check the chart on bigcharts.com the prices match those in this thread.

Am I looking at the wrong thing when I'm looking at "TAM" in Comsec, or is there some reason Comsec has 'wrong' historical prices for TAM? I'm guessing it's far more likely I have made some error.


----------



## ccjoe (16 March 2010)

Where's the best entry point for TAM?
Down to .048!   Should I wait for it to dip further?
Thanks
joe


----------



## ccjoe (27 March 2010)

Am I missing something?  Tanami just secured 37 million funding for their Newmont acqisition.
Isn't this all great news for TAM?   I would think the stock would explode!?


----------



## BraceFace (28 March 2010)

I'm going to post here with some trepidation.
Last time I posted here I got hammered, but here goes.

Irrespective of fundamentals, you would think that this sort of announcement will create some share price volatility, probably initially in a positive direction......just as the announcement in August 2009 created an upswing and a solid 6 month spike in investor activity with multiple trading opportunities.

I know this is a different type of announcement to last years, but for a day or week trader (which I am not), this could represent an opportunity in the short term.

Best of luck to those who are brave.

i will now don my flakjacket and helmet and await the "expert" critics.


----------



## ccjoe (28 March 2010)

BraceFace said:


> I'm going to post here with some trepidation.
> Last time I posted here I got hammered, but here goes.
> 
> Irrespective of fundamentals, you would think that this sort of announcement will create some share price volatility, probably initially in a positive direction......just as the announcement in August 2009 created an upswing and a solid 6 month spike in investor activity with multiple trading opportunities.
> ...



Thanks so much as I need experts' advice.
Is this the type of stock you can buy maybe 10K worth and hold?
It seems ideal for that?


----------



## Joe Blow (28 March 2010)

ccjoe said:


> Thanks so much as I need experts' advice.
> Is this the type of stock you can buy maybe 10K worth and hold?
> It seems ideal for that?




Joe,

Please be aware that it is illegal for anyone here at ASF to provide you with the kind of specific financial advice that you have requested. All information that is posted here on the forums is very general in nature and does not take into account your specific financial circumstances.

If you are unsure about how to invest your capital, please consider consulting a licensed financial adviser. A good place to start is the ASIC consumer website. You can find out more about getting good financial advice here: http://www.fido.gov.au/fido/fido.nsf/byHeadline/Getting good advice

Best of luck!


----------



## BraceFace (29 March 2010)

ccjoe said:


> Thanks so much as I need experts' advice.
> Is this the type of stock you can buy maybe 10K worth and hold?
> It seems ideal for that?




I am no expert. Just giving an opinion.
Seek professional advice and don't believe a thing you read on these forums!


----------



## ccjoe (29 March 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Joe,
> 
> Please be aware that it is illegal for anyone here at ASF to provide you with the kind of specific financial advice that you have requested. All information that is posted here on the forums is very general in nature and does not take into account your specific financial circumstances.
> 
> ...




Sorry but I do NOT want specific advice.  I thought this forum was like Cramer or Fast Money tv in the states where people give their opinion.
I'm just trying to learn.  Sorry.


----------



## vince3321 (9 July 2010)

No new posting regarding Tanami Gold since the last post? March?? I think that this one got a + from a well known share newletters recently. Any comments?


----------



## Albi (25 July 2010)

Hi Guys I am thinking to jump in this stock. Is thsi the right time to get in or should wait a little more. I am confused. As buyers que is longer than sellers.


----------



## explod (25 July 2010)

Albi said:


> Hi Guys I am thinking to jump in this stock. Is thsi the right time to get in or should wait a little more. I am confused. As buyers que is longer than sellers.




To me the price action looks a bit dodgy of late but have not considered TAM  for some time.   What is your reasoning for wanting to jump in?    We can then discuss the pro's and cons.


----------



## Putty7 (25 July 2010)

explod said:


> To me the price action looks a bit dodgy of late but have not considered TAM  for some time.   What is your reasoning for wanting to jump in?    We can then discuss the pro's and cons.




They are looking to do a cap raising of 6-5 shares at the moment explod, I think at .015c, will put massive dillution through an already dilluted stock.

Next they are looking for shareholder approval to do a 30-1 consolidation in the near future, just my opinion but a share consolidation in this market environment is ripe to be shorted therefore the market cap will drop from wherever it ends up after the raising. 

Just a couple of cons for you explod, TAM was one of the first shares I bought, like you I haven't looked at them much lately but just noticed this from their latest announcement. I could be wrong of course.


----------



## explod (25 July 2010)

Putty7 said:


> They are looking to do a cap raising of 6-5 shares at the moment explod, I think at .015c, will put massive dillution through an already dilluted stock.
> 
> Next they are looking for shareholder approval to do a 30-1 consolidation in the near future, just my opinion but a share consolidation in this market environment is ripe to be shorted therefore the market cap will drop from wherever it ends up after the raising.
> 
> Just a couple of cons for you explod, TAM was one of the first shares I bought, like you I haven't looked at them much lately but just noticed this from their latest announcement. I could be wrong of course.




Without going into it, just looking at the chart we had a trading halt about the 11th and when back into trading the 13th it dropped 50% on high volume.

I would not give it another thought myself.

Emerging producers that are actually diggging it out and selling it for this black duck.  Been burnt by promises too many times in the past.  Of course if you are a competent chartist/tech/analyst with the right gear may be a different ball game.

A great book I read some 5 years ago was called "Trend Following" by Micheal Covel, 2004, was one of the greatest investments I have ever made.  Moto "The trend is your friend untill the bend" and TAM is trending down.


----------



## Buckfont (25 August 2010)

Can anyone explain why TAM comes up with an invalid code and on the ASX page there is no current price available and no announcement. Thanks BF


----------



## exgeo (25 August 2010)

The pending stock consolidation. Currently trading as TAMDA. Generally these things revert back to the original code after a few weeks, post consolidation


----------



## thedon (23 October 2010)

*Tanami Gold*

Can anyone give us an update on TAM since the 30-1 consolidation?

The previous Tanami Gold thread came to an abrupt stop in August

Cheers


----------



## mr. jeff (9 March 2012)

*Re: Tanami Gold*



thedon said:


> Can anyone give us an update on TAM since the 30-1 consolidation?
> 
> The previous Tanami Gold thread came to an abrupt stop in August
> 
> Cheers




Sorry no one has updated this for you yet!





Resources look good, plenty of oz's, but...




Nasty costs!
40M debt, 4.7M in cash. Might be in for a cap raising unless they are selling enough gold.
Plans to extend production to over 100kOz/year so that could drive things further.
MC $ 210M is not excessive considering their resource.
So....

Possible break, want to see it test and hold yet. If it does, look for that next level. If it doesn't hold, then it could be driven down by any cap raising to as far as 0.70.




Possible takeover of ABM resources once their JORC has been completed, negotiations currently under way with respect to Old Pirate resource and potential (toll treatment?) but TAM would need a fair wack of cash so it may be a scrip bid if it were to happen...thoughts ?


----------



## mr. jeff (30 March 2012)

Great news - hope there are holders here.




A lot of people jumped out today but if it moves above 85c, it's on. I think it will.




Will be looking for an idea of market response and actual bearing of the news on the resource totals. Looks interesting though.


----------



## springhill (4 August 2012)

*GROUNDRUSH DRILLING INTERSECTS NEW ZONES OF MINERALISATION AND CONFIRMS EXTENSIONS TO KNOWN LODES*

HIGHLIGHTS
Results from reverse circulation (RC) drilling has extended the mineralised strike length south of the Groundrush Open Pit with the following significant results:
• 7m @ 13.8g/t Au including 2m @ 45.5g/t (High grade Vein)
• 7m @ 4.4g/t Au including 2m @ 11.9g/t (High grade Vein)
• Visible gold logged in follow-up drilling– results pending

Ongoing success from Groundrush Resource Upgrade Program with the following results:
• 6m @ 51.5g/t Au
• 13m @ 5.8g/t Au
• 6m @ 3.6g/t Au

First pass RC drilling of the Western Dolerite (adjacent to Groundrush) intercepts significant new zone of mineralisation with the following results:
• 3m @ 4.1g/t Au
• 1m @ 47.3g/t Au
• 3m @ 2.1g/t Au


----------



## Atta (13 March 2013)

Not much chatter on here about TAM latest rights issue! Fairly big move by them with a large number of investors taking up their parcel. I'd say that overall - a cheeky move by the Chinese to increase their holding in an up and coming gold miner...? Thoughts? Still not sure how ASIC let them get away with it?


----------



## Pythagerous (16 December 2013)

Wondering if anyone has any thoughts on TAM, given they are going through another capital raising via a 2c rights issue.


----------



## greggles (7 January 2019)

Anyone know what's up with Tanami Gold? No announcements have been made by the company since 28 November but it has gapped up in three of the last four trading sessions and today has broken out on decent volume, finishing the day at 12 month highs.

No word yet from the ASX, but given the circumstances a price and volume query can't be far away.


----------



## explod (7 January 2019)

I'll bet an announcement comes out in the next 3 or 4 days.  With miners in particular there'll be on the ground watchers.  Wrong I know but "Been there done that" and also see it often too.  But could be wrong, we'll see.


----------



## explod (7 January 2019)

That's an impressive break greggles and on fairly low volume too.  The first hint four days back had some takers, lol, maybe our bush tracker.


----------



## barney (7 January 2019)

greggles said:


> * given the circumstances a price and volume query can't be far away.*




  ….. another good call Greg


----------



## greggles (8 January 2019)

barney said:


> ….. another good call Greg




Yes, the price and volume query reply came through but contained the usual "we know nothing" response. So it's all still a mystery. However, I'm sure it won't be too long until this particular mystery is solved.


----------



## explod (14 January 2019)

Like the action on TAM atm, good sale after the close.


----------



## barney (15 January 2019)

explod said:


> Like the action on TAM atm, good sale after the close.




I haven't looked real close at these guys … but their Cash to Market cap ratio is pretty spectacular …. That $28 million in surplus cash is a healthy carrot to have in the veggie patch


----------

